# The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!



## Ottovonn

I've never started one of these, so here goes! I'll try to keep up with logging members' watches. 
Post a pic of your watch(es), your general location and, optionally, the last three numbers of the 11 string number at the bottom
of the caseback.

For DLC square counting, visit Charles89's "GMW-B5000TFC-1 DLC" counting thread.

Let's see them shiny squares! :-!

My silver surfer square from NYC 








*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart :-()
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)

*Total:
*
13 Silver and 6 Gold = *19 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Charles89

#316 in Australia 🙂


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: The GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



Charles89 said:


> #316 in Australia ��
> 
> View attachment 13146727


Haha I can't tell if it's gold or silver. Leaning toward silver. 

*edit*

My bad! Definitely a gold. I checked my silver and saw it has a black border around the screen.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: The GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Good idea to tally those two.


----------



## Charles89

*Re: The GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



Ottovonn said:


> Haha I can't tell if it's gold or silver. Leaning toward silver.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> My bad! Definitely a gold. I checked my silver and saw it has a black border around the screen.


Haha, that was exactly my comment when someone asked about the gold and what I thought of it, whether it pops too much or not. under 90% of light, it just looks like silver/chrome.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Great idea Ottovonn, thanks for starting this! :-!

GMW-B5000D-1, T4P, Northeast USA, # 0128



GMW-B5000TFG-9, T4P, Northeast USA, # 0698

(Btw, I think you can tell that it's gold in this pic! :-d)
* Edit: as I look at it, it really isn't so apparent just from the bracelet alone... It's really the bezel and watch head that show the gold tones here.


----------



## Engineertmt

Oh my God ,,, gorgeous silver , I like it 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## Charles89

Maybe through this thread, we can roughly find out how many gold Casio made... Since they are all individually number it seems...

So the game is.. The highest number wins :-d


----------



## Indo-Padawan

wait... .what number ? where it is located ?


----------



## HiggsBoson

The one I did manage to get! :-d
HiggsBoson UK #572


----------



## jamsie

I'll toss a CHIP into the game....
East Coast USA
#154


----------



## mtb2104

If it's that 181something set of numbers, #0002 in Singapore.


----------



## Ottovonn

Indo-Padawan said:


> wait... .what number ? where it is located ?


The 181068A0XXX number at the bottom of the 35th caseback.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Very interesting that even the silver model that is supposed to not be limited edition is still numbered, not even most limited editions are given that privilege. This makes me wonder how long it will be produced and how easy it will be to get it in the future? The general assumption have otherwise been that the silver model will be available for quite some time and widely available. Perhaps we assumed wrong regarding this?:rodekaart:think:


----------



## briang583

Briang583, Stuttgart Germany, #0188









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Ottovonn said:


> The 181068A0XXX number at the bottom of the 35th caseback.


I see. Thanks

Mine is 181059A0592


----------



## Ottovonn

briang583 said:


> Briang583, Stuttgart Germany, #0188





Indo-Padawan said:


> I see. Thanks
> 
> Mine is 181059A0592


All right! I've logged you guys. Congrats on your silvers. 

So far *7 silvers and 2 golds*. We need more golds in this thread! :rodekaart


----------



## Indo-Padawan

sorry double post...


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Ottovonn said:


> All right! I've logged you guys. Congrats on your silvers.
> 
> So far *7 silvers and 2 golds*. We need more golds in this thread! :rodekaart


Thanks.

But mine is B5000TFG / the gold one. I am from Indonesia.

The original post can be found here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/sharing-my-small-collections-4693729.html#post46016473


----------



## Ottovonn

Indo-Padawan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But mine is B5000TFG / the gold one. I am from Indonesia.
> 
> The original post can be found here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/sharing-my-small-collections-4693729.html#post46016473


Okay, sorry about that. I couldn't tell based on your posted image. I've corrected the count. 

*6 Silver and 3 gold! *


----------



## Charles89

Ottovonn said:


> Okay, sorry about that. I couldn't tell based on your posted image. I've corrected the count.
> 
> *6 Silver and 3 gold! *


The easiest way to tell is, regular caseback = silver, 35th caseback = gold


----------



## g-addict

Mine just arrived in Hawaii, but I won't be back in Hawaii until fall, so can't see the number.


----------



## Jboston

Gold #84 in Wisconsin, USA by way of Spain.


----------



## HiggsBoson

g-addict said:


> Mine just arrived in Hawaii, but I won't be back in Hawaii until fall, so can't see the number.
> View attachment 13152069


How come you had it delivered to Hawaii, if you won't be able to 'play' with it until the fall??? :think:
That wait would kill me! :-d


----------



## g-addict

I live in a country where there's a good chance it would get stolen before delivery or I'd have to pay a bribe to get it. I have the GW-5035A to keep me company until then.


----------



## jamsie

I've noticed that for the Full Metal Gold & DLC they say Japan on the case back, just like my Frogman GWF-1000 and I believe the consensus is all screw back G-Shocks are made in Japan...though the brushed steel B5000 model actually says Made in Japan as mine does...picture here borrowed as I was too laZy to go & take a photo mine.


----------



## vierasse

Hello from Berlin, Germany: #016 (silver) and #626 (gold)

View attachment 13156881

View attachment 13156883


----------



## Ottovonn

Welcome to the forums, vierasse! I've logged your watches. 

Current total:

*9 Silver and 5 gold = 14 Full Metal Squares *


----------



## baczajka

Would one of your lucky owners be so kind as to put some calipers to the case and give a size reading?


----------



## GFSEA86

Love it!

•Not Square Not Care•


----------



## lentus

#367 (SILVER) - Warsaw, POLAND


----------



## Joakim Agren

baczajka said:


> Would one of your lucky owners be so kind as to put some calipers to the case and give a size reading?


It was done in this lengthy review video (forward to the 31 minute mark for the start of measurements):


----------



## R. Frank

Gold, US West #264

It's gorgeous in person!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dowlf

Add another GMWB5000D-1 to the count, #322.









Died and went to square heaven.


----------



## Kilovolt

Just received: GMW-B5000-1ER


----------



## Ottovonn

Congrats on your new silver square! I've logged you and the recent posters.

*Total:
*
13 Silver and 6 Gold = *19 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## ronalddheld

Ate we close to the end of the Gold count?


----------



## GFSEA86

I forgot to add that my silver is #340 and I’m in WA. 


•Not Square Not Care•


----------



## Ottovonn

GFSEA86 said:


> I forgot to add that my silver is #340 and I'm in WA.
> 
> •Not Square Not Care•


I got you covered.


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> Ate we close to the end of the Gold count?


I hope not.


----------



## ronalddheld

Number 691 for me.


----------



## Ottovonn

It seems I cannot edit my thread anymore -- perhaps because it's reached its editing expiration date or something.

Instead, I'll be updating regularly by replying to the thread. Congrats, ronalddheld on your gold! 

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, 1 (#691)

*Total:

13 Silver and 7 Gold = 20 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Rgootee

Hi I'm Newbie here 
One silver to count! from Thailand


----------



## Rgootee

Hi I'm Newbie here 
One silver to count! from Thailand

View attachment 13175237


----------



## Ottovonn

Welcome to the forums! Enjoy your piece and hope to see posting often. By the way, you registered for a chance to buy all three? There's apparently a contest or something by Casio Thailand for a chance at all three. I would do it. Just saying lol

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, 1 (#691)

Total:

*14 Silver and 7 Gold = 21 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## acadian

So nice I'm afraid to take the protective film off the bracelet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Aw snap! You picked one up! Huge congrats, man! I know how you feel. I still have the protective sticker on the caseback. Enjoy that beautiful silver square, Acadian :-! Let us know what you think of it if you manage to get it out of its protective wrapping :-d

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 
Acadian; Northern California, US; (1) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, 1 (#691)

Total:

*15 Silver and 7 Gold = 22 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Aw snap! You picked one up! Huge congrats, man! I know how you feel. I still have the protective sticker on the caseback. Enjoy that beautiful silver square, Acadian :-! Let us know what you think of it if you manage to get it out of its protective wrapping :-d


Thank you my friend. I feel like she took forever to get to me. LOL

I know how you feel about protecting the caseback - I recently started making/cutting my own caseback protectors. :-!

I've been super busy this week - but will size the bracelet today or tomorrow and will prob wear it this weekend.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> Thank you my friend. I feel like she took forever to get to me. LOL
> 
> I know how you feel about protecting the caseback - I recently started making/cutting my own caseback protectors. :-!
> 
> I've been super busy this week - but will size the bracelet today or tomorrow and will prob wear it this weekend.


You're welcome! Looks like being patient paid off :-d

Okay :-! We need more of your awesome watch photography, so more pics please. This watch is ridiculously photogenic.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

I wish they made a non metal version of this.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Rostislav Persion said:


> I wish they made a non metal version of this.


I can't help thinking Casio will release a bunch of new models, in various materials, over the next 12 - 18 months. ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe he wants the new module in a standard plastic G?


----------



## acadian

HiggsBoson said:


> I can't help thinking Casio will release a bunch of new models, in various materials, over the next 12 - 18 months. ;-)


I agree and hope so...


----------



## Ottovonn

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe he wants the new module in a standard plastic G?


An updated GW-m5610, huh? The new module is very nice. I wonder if that would result in Casio phasing out the reliable 5610.


----------



## Byron2701

Does this count already? :-d









Tracking says next Tuesday, not so bad for placing order this Wednesday night :-!


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Sure :-! But post a pic when you get it too. 

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver)*: 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (arriving soon )

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, 1 (#691)

*Total:

16 Silver and 7 Gold = 23 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Joakim Agren

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Sure :-! But post a pic when you get it too.
> 
> *GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver)*:
> Ottovonn, US, 1
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
> HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
> jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
> mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
> Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
> g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
> Sjors, Netherlands, 1
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
> GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340)
> lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
> dowlf, 1 (#322)
> Kilovolt, 1
> Rgootee, Thailand, 1
> Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
> Byron2701, Austria, 1 (arriving soon )
> 
> *GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
> Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
> Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
> Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
> R. Frank; US West; (#264)
> ronalddheld, 1 (#691)
> 
> *Total:
> 
> 16 Silver and 7 Gold = 23 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


It is amazing how few who managed to snatch up a gold one, who knew it would be that difficult to get a hold of?:rodekaart


----------



## acadian

Joakim Agren said:


> It is amazing how few who managed to snatch up a gold one, who knew it would be that difficult to get a hold of?:rodekaart


or maybe it's because many more prefer the silver?


----------



## Joakim Agren

acadian said:


> or maybe it's because many more prefer the silver?


Yes silver is always going to be a more popular since it is a less imposing colorway. Gold is more flashy etc... But I think that several of us collectors including myself did not expect the gold one to be quite as rare as it became, I thought it was going to be as easy to buy as any of the other 35 TH Anniversary waves. So I think there is quite a number of collectors left out of that model but who really wanted it at retail cost. Even the silver one is also surprisingly limited and sell out fast.


----------



## Ottovonn

Joakim Agren said:


> Yes silver is always going to more popular a since it is a less imposing colorway. Gold is more flashy etc... But I think that several of us collectors including myself did not expect the gold one to be quite as rare as it became, I thought it was going to be as easy to buy as any of the other 35 TH Anniversary waves. So I think there is quite a number of collectors left out of that model but who really wanted it at retail cost. Even the silver one is also surprisingly limited and sell out fast.


I did too. I was surprised to see that the gold isn't as in-your-face as the stock photos suggest. When I was buying the DLC square, the sales rep reassured me that Tourneau would be getting loads of silver and gold models in the summer. He wrong, as I expected.

I also had an order for the gold at Zumies a few weeks ago, but I got cold feet and canceled.

Still a little torn about that decision, but I'm already happy with my two squares and I felt like I had blown through too much of my watch fun funds already. I have a personal rule for my collection -- some need to go before I purchase more. In and out rule.


----------



## powerband

Ottovonn, I shouldn’t have opened this thread. Now I’m doomed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zednut

Golden #75 says hello!


----------



## Ottovonn

Yay! More gold!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (arriving soon )

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)

*Total:

16 Silver and 8 Gold = 24 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## vierasse

A little food for thought regarding the serial numbers of the gold ones:

My number: 1810*59*A0626
Two others I was able to check: 1810*60*A0313 and 1810*76*A0256

It appears that the final three digits are not sufficient for a unique serial number.


----------



## Ctaranti

Lucky to have found one! silver #0252


----------



## Trailhead23

These seem, somehow, to just be wrong.

A G, not in resin, is wrong. With a carbon fiber insert band, it should be as long lasting, in theory, as any metal, since what wears out the resin is the fact that it allows itself to be contracted and expanded, based on temperature and age. Not so, with a carbon fiber insert. That does not contract nor expand, and will give resin the longevity of metal.

Putting a G in gold, imo, is like dressing a pig in lipstick.


----------



## R. Frank

Trailhead23 said:


> These seem, somehow, to just be wrong.
> 
> A G, not in resin, is wrong. With a carbon fiber insert band, it should be as long lasting, in theory, as any metal, since what wears out the resin is the fact that it allows itself to be contracted and expanded, based on temperature and age. Not so, with a carbon fiber insert. That does not contract nor expand, and will give resin the longevity of metal.
> 
> Putting a G in gold, imo, is like dressing a pig in lipstick.


I disagree. Wrong in what sense? The metal square has been a long time coming. G-shock has been trying to realize the G in other materials since very early on with the creation of the MRG. There were so many ways that the first metal square could've gone wrong and yet our first one is so refined, premium and has a module way more useful than the last. The best part? Casio didn't compromise with durability. The metal square is still able to withstand the same abuse as any other resin model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Trailhead23 said:


> These seem, somehow, to just be wrong.
> 
> A G, not in resin, is wrong. With a carbon fiber insert band, it should be as long lasting, in theory, as any metal, since what wears out the resin is the fact that it allows itself to be contracted and expanded, based on temperature and age. Not so, with a carbon fiber insert. That does not contract nor expand, and will give resin the longevity of metal.
> 
> Putting a G in gold, imo, is like dressing a pig in lipstick.


Don't like it? Don't buy it.

The rest of us will enjoy new metal Gs.


----------



## Time4Playnow

vierasse said:


> A little food for thought regarding the serial numbers of the gold ones:
> 
> My number: 1810*59*A0626
> Two others I was able to check: 1810*60*A0313 and 1810*76*A0256
> 
> It appears that the final three digits are not sufficient for a unique serial number.
> 
> View attachment 13190443


If you notice, the "201C059H" - the "059" from that is the Julian date of production of that watch, based on what is generally believed to be true here on the forum. They just took that 059 number and added it to the other one. So each serial number seems to contain both the Julian date of production of the watch, as well as its unique number of production. (Last 4 numbers)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Trailhead23 said:


> These seem, somehow, to just be wrong.
> 
> A G, not in resin, is wrong. With a carbon fiber insert band, it should be as long lasting, in theory, as any metal, since what wears out the resin is the fact that it allows itself to be contracted and expanded, based on temperature and age. Not so, with a carbon fiber insert. That does not contract nor expand, and will give resin the longevity of metal.
> 
> Putting a G in gold, imo, is like dressing a pig in lipstick.


That's your opinion - and dare I say, is likely to be a very unpopular opinion here on f17. Regardless, I'm just very VERY glad that Casio does not share your opinion! ;-)


----------



## Trailhead23

Time4Playnow said:


> That's your opinion - and dare I say, is likely to be a very unpopular opinion here on f17. Regardless, I'm just very VERY glad that Casio does not share your opinion! ;-)


True enough. It's just opinion. I guess that's why there are so many varieties - so we can all be happy. It was not a personal attack, at all, just an opinion of the item. I tend to like mine large, Raysmans and such. A lot of people hate that, and I get it.


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252) |>

*
GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)

*Total:

17 Silver and 8 Gold = 25 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## g-addict

Trailhead23 said:


> These seem, somehow, to just be wrong.
> 
> A G, not in resin, is wrong. With a carbon fiber insert band, it should be as long lasting, in theory, as any metal, since what wears out the resin is the fact that it allows itself to be contracted and expanded, based on temperature and age. Not so, with a carbon fiber insert. That does not contract nor expand, and will give resin the longevity of metal.
> 
> Putting a G in gold, imo, is like dressing a pig in lipstick.


Not really the best thread to take a huge steaming dump on everyone else's choice of purchase.


----------



## Trailhead23

g-addict said:


> Not really the best thread to take a huge steaming dump on everyone else's choice of purchase.


Maybe, maybe not. Like I said, it's everyone's choice. With the advent of carbon fiber inserts, the inherent weakness of resin has been eliminated. The resin deteriorates because of its malleability, and stress over time wears it out. However, if you lock it down, somehow, so it can neither expand, nor contract, resin becomes as viable as steel.

A carbon fiber insert does exactly that, when slapped into the polyurethane band. Carbon fiber, for all practical purposes of a normal human lifespan, eliminates the 'resin rot' of a band.


----------



## g-addict

Ok


----------



## Byron2701

Here it is, one day earlier as expected :-!

Number 276









Good that I wore diver's with bracelets for a long time. Feeling is that weight is somewhere in the range of Seiko Sumo and Sinn U2S.


----------



## Fergfour

Trailhead23 said:


> A G, not in resin, is wrong.


Maybe you've heard of the "MR-G" line of Gshocks? All metal, no resin, since around 1996. (Two years before the raysman).


----------



## Rgootee

Update My Silver number is 068 b-)b-)b-)


----------



## OrdinaryMan

I'm really on a fence with this one - I really wanted steel, but thought that should get the gold first, because stainless steel aren't limited and I could just get them in future... I've had a deal that was too good to be declined - a gold one at an AD for retail price. Ordered it, should be here in a couple of days. I will add a number once I get it. 
I can flip it for a good profit but unlikely that will have a chance to get one in future at a reasonable price. On the other hand it just doesn't fit my style, and I want steel one more for a daily use, and gold as a collectible. But if I open the box the watch won't go back in for sure, and will probably rapidly lose value from scratches :/


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Silver B5000


----------



## Ottovonn

OrdinaryMan said:


> I'm really on a fence with this one - I really wanted steel, but thought that should get the gold first, because stainless steel aren't limited and I could just get them in future... I've had a deal that was too good to be declined - a gold one at an AD for retail price. Ordered it, should be here in a couple of days. I will add a number once I get it.
> I can flip it for a good profit but unlikely that will have a chance to get one in future at a reasonable price. On the other hand it just doesn't fit my style, and I want steel one more for a daily use, and gold as a collectible. But if I open the box the watch won't go back in for sure, and will probably rapidly lose value from scratches :/


I was in a similar boat. In the end, I recently flipped the gold square. I really, really wanted to keep it as a safe queen -- and complete the trifecta of full metal squares lol

In general, I can't stand gold watches, but the gold square is surprisingly very subdued. It looks almost silver in some lighting. I also already have the DLC model, so I'm extremely happy with it as my collectible piece -- and a watch I can wear due to its DLC coating. If I had just the silver square, I would've kept the gold square as my collector's piece.

On the plus side, if you want to wear the gold square -- and don't mind shelling out some more money -- I believe you can order replacement parts at PacParts.com. I'm considering ordering a spare band for my DLC model. But damn the band and bezel cost as much as a good watch!

So maybe hold onto the gold square until you find a silver square at a good price. Compare the watches and decide from there as to whether you want to sell it or keep both


----------



## Ottovonn

I updated the list! Updated rgootee's silver square entry and logged Wah_Wah_Wah's silver square. Congrats on your new piece! 
I also believe there should be a bunch of gold square owners on F17 now! Stand up please! 

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)

Total:

*18 Silver and 8 Gold = 26 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## powerband

# 024
Northern California










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Powerband's joined the silver crew! Congrats! 

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, East US, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)

*Total:

19 Silver and 8 Gold = 27 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## The Loco

Does someone knows if the silver model will go down in price? I guess gold plated model could be collectable, being a limited edition. But if I understood well, silver model is standard, but high demand had prices going over the MSRP.


----------



## ronalddheld

You could add US east to entry.


----------



## Fergfour

The Loco said:


> Does someone knows if the silver model will go down in price? I guess gold plated model could be collectable, being a limited edition. But if I understood well, silver model is standard, but high demand had prices going over the MSRP.


Give the silver some time. Later this year or next year you'll likely be able to find a lightly used/rarely worn one for less than msrp.


----------



## elborderas

Count me in! 
GWM-B5000D


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)

*Total:

20 Silver and 8 Gold = 28 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## andyahs

Bahamas (#110)


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)

*Total:

21 Silver and 8 Gold = 29 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## OrdinaryMan

Finally got mine after FedEx pointlessly shipped my watch for 300+km even though it was <20km between me and the warehouse from which the watch was sent. I think I have read it here before, but the outer box of the watch lists model as GMW-B5000TFG-9CR, which is probably international model designation for the watch? Anyway... the number is #187. I'm still not sure about it... I took all the wraps off and adjusted the bracelet. The color is now appealing to me, but the bracelet doesn't feel very good. It seems to be too heavy and noisy. Otherwise I like it, will keep as a table clock until I figure out what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## Cool Mike

Hello everyone,

This is my first post at WUS, so congratulations to everyone involved for this outstanding forum where one can learn a lot !
(I hope I'm not doing some error here, but I didn't found anything about to first post rules...)

So, there it goes another one, my recent "crown jewel" :

*GMW-B5000TFG-9ER*


----------



## Cool Mike

Hello everyone,

This is my first post at WUS, so congratulations to everyone involved for this outstanding forum where one can learn a lot !
(I hope I'm not doing some error here, but I didn't found anything about first post rules...)

So, there it goes another one, my recent "crown jewel" :

*GMW-B5000TFG-9ER*

View attachment 13218511


View attachment 13218517


View attachment 13218523


----------



## Ottovonn

OrdinaryMan, since you've already unwrapped it and sized it, you'd might as well wear it haha :-d Welcome to the forums, Cool Mike! Enjoy your new watches guys.

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) :-!
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) :-!

*Total:

21 Silver and 10 Gold = 31 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Cool Mike

Thank you !

By the way forgot the serial number, mine is: *#456*


----------



## OrdinaryMan

Ottovonn said:


> OrdinaryMan, since you've already unwrapped it and sized it, you'd might as well wear it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums, Cool Mike! Enjoy your new watches guys.
> 
> *GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
> Ottovonn, US, 1
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
> HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
> jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
> mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
> Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
> g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
> Sjors, Netherlands, 1
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
> GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340)
> lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
> dowlf, 1 (#322)
> Kilovolt, 1
> Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
> Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
> Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
> Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
> Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1
> Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024)
> elborderas, 1
> andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
> 
> *GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
> Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
> Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
> Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
> R. Frank; US West; (#264)
> ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
> Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
> OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Total:
> 
> 21 Silver and 10 Gold = 31 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


Ok...

Pics seem to be compressed.. Here are high-res ones:


http://imgur.com/1dZo9Xz


----------



## phattbam

Northern California


----------



## Shizmosis

Considering those pieces as one of my next watch purchase


----------



## craniotes

Might as well add me to the gold side of the ledger:



Regards,
Adam

PS - #211


----------



## Ottovonn

I'm happy more gold owners are standing up!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 :-!
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211) :-!

*Total:

22 Silver and 12 Gold = 34 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## slow_mo

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 :-!
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 :-!
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211) :-!

*Total:

24 Silver and 12 Gold = 36 Full Metal Squares on F17!*

Here's a pic!


----------



## Ottovonn

^^ The first resin strap /w silver bezel owner! 

Damn, it looks way nicer than I thought. Display looks very crisp. Care to chime in on how it feels on the wrist? 

Congrats, slow_mo!


----------



## Byron2701

Looks great with negative display, congratulations!

But we need MUCH more pics ;-)

How is the balance on the wrist with the resin strap?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Yup, as far as negative displays go, that looks very crisp indeed. :-!


----------



## chevfal1

Count me in for one of each.


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1 :-!

*Total:

25 Silver and 13 Gold = 38 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## acadian

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

yeah the negative display looks much better than I though it would...congrats!!


----------



## Ottovonn

Gold square in the house! First real impressions . . . I somehow already lightly scratched it it LOL But I like that it's much more of a subdued gold color, almost silver as Charles89 had mentioned. I think it's more vibrant in direct light, much more pop outdoors.









*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
Ottovonn, US, 1

*Total:

25 Silver and 14 Gold = 39 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## slow_mo

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



Ottovonn said:


> ^^ The first resin strap /w silver bezel owner!
> 
> Damn, it looks way nicer than I thought. Display looks very crisp. Care to chime in on how it feels on the wrist?
> 
> Congrats, slow_mo!


The SS/Resin wears better for smaller wrist as the strap slopes down more than the SS bracelet creating a shorter lug-to-lug length. It definitely feels lighter than the SS bracelet (not that the SS bracelet is heavy).



Byron2701 said:


> Looks great with negative display, congratulations!
> 
> But we need MUCH more pics ;-)
> 
> How is the balance on the wrist with the resin strap?


Quite ok with the balance as the resin strap is able hold the watch head firmly on the wrist.



HiggsBoson said:


> Yup, as far as negative displays go, that looks very crisp indeed. :-!


Crisp indeed, compared to the other regular negative displays.



acadian said:


> yeah the negative display looks much better than I though it would...congrats!!


I like the pairing of the negative display with the black resin strap. I actually walked away for 2 hours before returning to the sales counter for purchase.

Here's an additional photo. Was having an ice cream treat with my 2 boys.


----------



## mtb2104

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

I was on the fence... but I guess you managed to push me over.. 



slow_mo said:


> The SS/Resin wears better for smaller wrist as the strap slopes down more than the SS bracelet creating a shorter lug-to-lug length. It definitely feels lighter than the SS bracelet (not that the SS bracelet is heavy).
> 
> Quite ok with the balance as the resin strap is able hold the watch head firmly on the wrist.
> 
> Crisp indeed, compared to the other regular negative displays.
> 
> I like the pairing of the negative display with the black resin strap. I actually walked away for 2 hours before returning to the sales counter for purchase.
> 
> Here's an additional photo. Was having an ice cream treat with my 2 boys.


----------



## ptd

Long time lurker but thought I would finally register and add to the tally, (1) Silver and (2) Golds... Purchased locally in the Houston, TX area at different Macy's stores. I had no intention in picking up the second gold but was weak, I did resist a second silver sitting next to it though...

-pd


----------



## S.L

GMW-B5000-D1 #162





GMW-B5000TFG-9 #617


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 :-!
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
Ottovonn, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 :-!
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617) :-!

*Total:

26 Silver, 1 Silver/Black Resin, and 17 Gold = 44 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## banderor

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



slow_mo said:


>


Congrats on your new watch slow_mo, it's beautiful! I was surprised to see the calendar display read 21. 6 rather than 6. 21. Is this a setting in the phone app?


----------



## S.L

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



banderor said:


> Congrats on your new watch slow_mo, it's beautiful! I was surprised to see the calendar display read 21. 6 rather than 6. 21. Is this a setting in the phone app?


Date format can be set directly through the watch.


----------



## slow_mo

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



banderor said:


> Congrats on your new watch slow_mo, it's beautiful! I was surprised to see the calendar display read 21. 6 rather than 6. 21. Is this a setting in the phone app?


Thank you.

Date format can set using G-Shock mobile app or via the watch directly.


----------



## whaiyun

Is the steel bracelet version sold out everywhere? I've been calling so many places, and no one seems to have it or even seen it.... what the!

Can anyone help?


----------



## Ottovonn

whaiyun said:


> Is the steel bracelet version sold out everywhere? I've been calling so many places, and no one seems to have it or even seen it.... what the!
> 
> Can anyone help?


I think lots of people are scooping the silver one up. I saw one on sale at Macy's in Manhattan maybe two weeks ago. You can try calling a Casio AD and seeing if you can have it ordered. You can also try to buy it overseas from sellers like Seiya. These sellers should receive more shipments later.


----------



## slow_mo

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

I was in Japan last week and was told that the Gold & SS were all out of stock country wide! Got to wait for their next shipment!

The SS is not limited edition. More will come!


----------



## banderor

I was at the largest Macy's in Portland today and the saleslady said they had one silver and one gold that sold immediately. She thinks a lot of them are being snagged by flippers.


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> I was at the largest Macy's in Portland today and the saleslady said they had one silver and one gold that sold immediately. She thinks a lot of them are being snagged by flippers.


I stumbled upon a Reddit watch exchange sales post today and saw the DLC on sale for 4200 USD. I immediately saw that it belonged to one of the 4 folks who had won the opportunity to buy the watch at the NYC G-Shock Soho store raffle event. He or she bought it and immediately put it up for sale at triple the retail sales price the day after purchasing it.

I feel conflicted when it comes to scalpers since I have sold a watch for profit. I flipped my first gold square for higher than the retail price. At the same time, I think about non-watch enthusiasts striving to purchase the remaining stock and immediately turning them around for a profit and it feels wrong. I can't really blame them since I likely would've flipped a second DLC square for a profit -- albeit at a fairer price -- if I didn't own the watch already. I was also considering selling the watch to someone from the forums, a fellow enthusiast, at close to retail price, to help out.


----------



## banderor

Ottovonn said:


> I stumbled upon a Reddit watch exchange sales post today and saw the DLC on sale for 4200 USD. I immediately saw that it belonged to one of the 4 folks who had won the opportunity to buy the watch at the NYC G-Shock Soho store raffle event. He or she bought it and immediately put it up for sale at triple the retail sales price the day after purchasing it.
> 
> I feel conflicted when it comes to scalpers since I have sold a watch for profit. I flipped my first gold square for higher than the retail price. At the same time, I think about non-watch enthusiasts striving to purchase the remaining stock and immediately turning them around for a profit and it feels wrong. I can't really blame them since I likely would've flipped a second DLC square for a profit -- albeit at a fairer price -- if I didn't own the watch already. I was also considering selling the watch to someone from the forums, a fellow enthusiast, at close to retail price, to help out.


I'm not sure if Casio underestimated the demand for these, or if it's a tactical way to build interest and demand. And it also seems like they underpriced them; they could have easily sold as many with a higher MSPR. I don't think there is anything _ethically_ wrong with buying to sell for a profit, since these are just luxury items and hobby pieces.


----------



## keypepper

Ottovonn said:


> I stumbled upon a Reddit watch exchange sales post today and saw the DLC on sale for 4200 USD. I immediately saw that it belonged to one of the 4 folks who had won the opportunity to buy the watch at the NYC G-Shock Soho store raffle event. He or she bought it and immediately put it up for sale at triple the retail sales price the day after purchasing it.
> 
> I feel conflicted when it comes to scalpers since I have sold a watch for profit. I flipped my first gold square for higher than the retail price. At the same time, I think about non-watch enthusiasts striving to purchase the remaining stock and immediately turning them around for a profit and it feels wrong. I can't really blame them since I likely would've flipped a second DLC square for a profit -- albeit at a fairer price -- if I didn't own the watch already. I was also considering selling the watch to someone from the forums, a fellow enthusiast, at close to retail price, to help out.


I would have bought that said DLC from you Otto! I too can understand scalping but man I don't like it. I have messaged a few people with DLC to sell I can't find a price under 4K, there is no way I'm paying that. Those that can good for them.


----------



## clarencek

Checking in with my gold. Wasn't sure if I was going to keep it but thinking it will grow on me.


----------



## ronalddheld

Ottovonn said:


> I stumbled upon a Reddit watch exchange sales post today and saw the DLC on sale for 4200 USD. I immediately saw that it belonged to one of the 4 folks who had won the opportunity to buy the watch at the NYC G-Shock Soho store raffle event. He or she bought it and immediately put it up for sale at triple the retail sales price the day after purchasing it.
> 
> I feel conflicted when it comes to scalpers since I have sold a watch for profit. I flipped my first gold square for higher than the retail price. At the same time, I think about non-watch enthusiasts striving to purchase the remaining stock and immediately turning them around for a profit and it feels wrong. I can't really blame them since I likely would've flipped a second DLC square for a profit -- albeit at a fairer price -- if I didn't own the watch already. I was also considering selling the watch to someone from the forums, a fellow enthusiast, at close to retail price, to help out.


Given the irregularities in the lottery, this flipping really bothers me! I still think about the consequences of buying at 3-4 times list. Might give in if I were cash rich....


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> I'm not sure if Casio underestimated the demand for these, or if it's a tactical way to build interest and demand. And it also seems like they underpriced them; they could have easily sold as many with a higher MSPR. I don't think there is anything _ethically_ wrong with buying to sell for a profit, since these are just luxury items and hobby pieces.


I see. Thank you for putting it into perspective, banderor. They are hobby, luxury pieces -- not essential goods like food and water -- and the market demand determines resale value.



keypepper said:


> I would have bought that said DLC from you Otto! I too can understand scalping but man I don't like it. I have messaged a few people with DLC to sell I can't find a price under 4K, there is no way I'm paying that. Those that can good for them.


Haha I'm happy to hear that. If I got the DLC, I think I would've priced it maybe at around 2k given resale value. For a forum member I know, I'd give a discount to closer to retail. I normally like pricing my watches so that they sell faster. Tripling or quadrupling the price just seems excessive to me.



ronalddheld said:


> Given the irregularities in the lottery, this flipping really bothers me! I still think about the consequences of buying at 3-4 times list. Might give in if I were cash rich....


It's unfortunate. The raffle did go down in a pretty sketchy way with one woman getting her name/number selected twice. Personally, if I were hunting for a DLC square, I would not pay 3 to 4k+. I could get a MR-G or a nice Seiko or a vintage Rolex for that kind of money.


----------



## Ottovonn

I'm happy you're joining us, clarence! The gold is growing on me too. It's a fun piece for sure and unique in my collection since I've never seriously considered owning a gold colored watch before.

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
Ottovonn, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264) :-!

*Total:

26 Silver, 1 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 45 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## whaiyun

Damn the flippers! Ruining it for people who actually want to wear the watch instead of making a quick buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgootee

yeah I also can't afford 4k or even 2k for this gold instead I better pre-order matte gold one that will Come this Nov.


----------



## Ottovonn

Rgootee said:


> yeah I also can't afford 4k or even 2k for this gold instead I better pre-order matte gold one that will Come this Nov.


The gold is being sold for 2k? That's insane. Preordering was a good decision to ensure that you get the piece. Hesitation and waiting until the last moment for a highly desirable, limited edition pieces results in a lot of difficulty finding them for reasonable prices. I'm glad I had my DLC ordered a little earlier.

Let us know what you think of the matte gold when it arrives.


----------



## slow_mo

I bought the SS/Resin with the thought of selling (I’ve got the SS). But I’m too weak... can’t resist the negative display and went to the dark side.

Thinking of getting the Goldie and complete the trio...


----------



## slow_mo

Rgootee said:


> yeah I also can't afford 4k or even 2k for this gold instead I better pre-order matte gold one that will Come this Nov.


Any link on the matt gold?


----------



## Ottovonn

slow_mo said:


> I bought the SS/Resin with the thought of selling (I've got the SS). But I'm too weak... can't resist the negative display and went to the dark side.
> 
> Thinking of getting the Goldie and complete the trio...


You're a real WIS hahaha I understand how you feel completely. I thought about flipping the second gold square, especially since I flipped the first. But I made the mistake of trying it on . . . and I wanted to keep it. The gold is surprisingly more subdued in reality than I thought. And it has a nice visual pop that's different from the SS watches I normally wear.

Go for it! As a collector, I'm happy I completed the trio. I smile looking at my Porter display. My wallet though is crying. :-d


----------



## clarencek

ronalddheld said:


> Given the irregularities in the lottery, this flipping really bothers me! I still think about the consequences of buying at 3-4 times list. Might give in if I were cash rich....


I'm taking comfort in the fact that there's another black ss model coming soon. Albeit with a negative display. 
I think the ss prices are out of whack. Casio will release nice better versions than this initial group.


----------



## Rgootee

Ottovonn said:


> Rgootee said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I also can't afford 4k or even 2k for this gold instead I better pre-order matte gold one that will Come this Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> The gold is being sold for 2k? That's insane. Preordering was a good decision to ensure that you get the piece. Hesitation and waiting until the last moment for a highly desirable, limited edition pieces results in a lot of difficulty finding them for reasonable prices. I'm glad I had my DLC ordered a little earlier.
> 
> Let us know what you think of the matte gold when it arrives.
Click to expand...

yeah Otto Here I can find DLC even below 2K but compare to starting price at 600usd I can't allow myself to buy it.


----------



## Rgootee

slow_mo said:


> Rgootee said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I also can't afford 4k or even 2k for this gold instead I better pre-order matte gold one that will Come this Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> Any link on the matt gold?
Click to expand...

You may look at Timeless Luxury watch website but I'm not sure they already bring the pre-order page back yet.


----------



## Ottovonn

Rgootee said:


> yeah Otto Here I can find DLC even below 2K but compare to starting price at 600usd I can't allow myself to buy it.


There are still DLCs being sold for under 2k? Wow! I'd scoop that up if I were you haha


----------



## Rgootee

Ottovonn said:


> Rgootee said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Otto Here I can find DLC even below 2K but compare to starting price at 600usd I can't allow myself to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are still DLCs being sold for under 2k? Wow! I'd scoop that up if I were you haha
Click to expand...

Please don't make my wallet shake, please!


----------



## mtb2104

Rgootee said:


> Please don't make my wallet shake, please!


My wallet is ready to shake!


----------



## L8foregolf

Rgootee said:


> Please don't make my wallet shake, please!


Yes, where is the DLC Porter for under 2k, I'd buy it right now!! Please send link, where??


----------



## Ottovonn

Rgootee said:


> Please don't make my wallet shake, please!


Sorry :-d


----------



## Rgootee

L8foregolf said:


> Rgootee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make my wallet shake, please!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, where is the DLC Porter for under 2k, I'd buy it right now!! Please send link, where??
Click to expand...

Ahhh I mean the gold One la
For porter I never thought of it 'cause of its sky rocket price 😛


----------



## banderor

Ottovonn said:


> ... Personally, if I were hunting for a DLC square, I would not pay 3 to 4k+. I could get a MR-G or a nice Seiko or a vintage Rolex for that kind of money.


I'm in complete agreement here Otto.

I don't even have a 9400 Rangeman yet. You can get those now for under $200 on the rubber strap (if Macy's has a 4th of July sale, maybe for under $150), and they are _great watches_ in terms of size, functions and technologies. I don't have a GG-1000 Mudmaster or GWG-1000 Mudmaster either. Just like the 9400, the GG can be picked up for under $200, with the GWG selling for around $550.

And I'd enjoy getting a GPBR-1000 Rangeman too (it looks like such a fun toy!), and at $800 it's a bargain compared to paying scalpers through the nose for a GWM-B5000 right now.

So I'm working on some holes in my small collection, ones that aren't so "hot" right now.


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> I'm in complete agreement here Otto.
> 
> I don't even have a 9400 Rangeman yet. You can get those now for under $200 on the rubber strap (if Macy's has a 4th of July sale, maybe for under $150), and they are _great watches_ in terms of size, functions and technologies. Both the GG-1000 Mudmaster and the GWG-1000 Mudmaster as well. Just like the 9400, the GG can be picked up for under $200, with the GWG selling for around $550.
> 
> And I'd enjoy getting a GPBR-1000 Rangeman too (it looks like such a fun toy!), and at $800 it's a bargain compared to paying scalpers through the nose for a GWM-B5000 right now.
> 
> So I'm working on some holes in my small collection, ones that aren't so "hot" right now.


Ah, I used to own the 9400 Rangeman. It's an awesome watch for the money. I loved the one-button stopwatch shortcut function, the feel of it, and its looks. I sacrificed it a long time ago for a Frogman, which I ended up selling since it didn't wear well on me.

I think the GPR Rangeman is a much better option, even though it's around 800 bucks, than the skyrocketing metal squares. It really is a fun toy. It wears well, works well as an navigation device, and looks super cool with its highly legible negative display.

Definitely a good move. I think a lot of folks are swept up a little by the demand for these squares when there are plenty of fun and accessibly priced G-Shocks to consider in the meantime.


----------



## banderor

slow_mo said:


> I bought the SS/Resin with the thought of selling (I've got the SS). But I'm too weak... can't resist the negative display and went to the dark side.
> 
> Thinking of getting the Goldie and complete the trio...


Otto, don't forget to update the master list with slow-mo's new SS/Resin. :-! [Edit: I see you already did update with slow_mo's resin. I need a cup of coffee.]



Ottovonn said:


> Ah, I used to own the 9400 Rangeman. It's an awesome watch for the money. I loved the one-button stopwatch shortcut function, the feel of it, and its looks. I sacrificed it a long time ago for a Frogman, which I ended up selling since it didn't wear well on me.
> 
> I think the GPR Rangeman is a much better option, even though it's around 800 bucks, than the skyrocketing metal squares. It really is a fun toy. It wears well, works well as an navigation device, and looks super cool with its highly legible negative display.


The GMW that I want is the negative display with rubber strap. Fingers crossed that it is produced in numbers that meet the demand. Patiently waiting to see how it plays out.

Frogman didn't ride well on my wrist either (plus I don't dive). That's why I went to Macy's yesterday to try out 9400 Rangeman and GG-1000 Mudmaster on wrist in person before buying. Encouraging to hear that GPRB Rangeman rides well on your wrist since it sounds like we might have same wrist profile. I'll need to try one on in person though before I buy. ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> The GMW that I want is the negative display with rubber strap. Fingers crossed that it is produced in numbers that meet the demand. Patiently waiting to see how it plays out.
> 
> Frogman didn't ride well on my wrist either (plus I don't dive). That's why I went to Macy's yesterday to try out 9400 Rangeman and GG-1000 Mudmaster on wrist in person before buying. Encouraging to hear that GPRB Rangeman rides well on your wrist since it sounds like we might have same wrist profile. I'll need to try one on in person though before I buy. ;-)


I always recommend trying a watch before buying. If you can, definitely give the big Rangeman a shot. It looks a little funny on my 6.5" wrist, but it wears comfortably. I also have thick arms, so everything looks balanced lol

If you're set on the negative display square with resin strap, I suggest pre-ordering if you can. That way you don't have to worry about it becoming scarce.


----------



## kotatsu.yutanpo

got it few days ago 









Tapatalk を使用して私の SO-01J から送信


----------



## mtb2104

2nd resin reports for duty!










#357


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
Ottovonn, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)

*Total:

27 Silver, 2 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 47 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## vierasse

Hi Ottovonn, happy to report Black Resin #512


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)

*Total:

27 Silver, 3 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 48 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Ottovonn

vierasse said:


> Hi Ottovonn, happy to report Black Resin #512
> 
> View attachment 13285289


Stunning pic! I have been pretty conflicted last few days about ordering early or waiting until my pre-order is fulfilled months later. Pics like this don't help haha

Congrats!


----------



## mtb2104

Ottovonn said:


> Stunning pic! I have been pretty conflicted last few days about ordering early or waiting until my pre-order is fulfilled months later. Pics like this don't help haha
> 
> Congrats!


Enjoy now Otto!
Remember those matte black/gold coming out late this year? you might have more to wait!


----------



## vierasse

Ottovonn said:


> Stunning pic! I have been pretty conflicted last few days about ordering early or waiting until my pre-order is fulfilled months later. Pics like this don't help haha
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks! Well, don't want to talk you into anything, but if you can get one now...I'm quite sure your AD can quickly sell the reserved item to another happy customer.


----------



## Ottovonn

vierasse said:


> Thanks! Well, don't want to talk you into anything, but if you can get one now...I'm quite sure your AD can quickly sell the reserved item to another happy customer.


I considered asking for a refund, but I think I'll just be patient. I'll save a wee bit more money by waiting.

Currently my funds are going to fixing up my aquarium. I can be patient . . . I can be patient.


----------



## Zednut

Another full metal in the stable. Black resin #609


----------



## mtb2104

Zednut said:


> Another full metal in the stable. Black resin #609
> 
> View attachment 13292801


Congrats and nice bullbar! Where from please?


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)

*Total:

27 Silver, 4 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 49 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## anysvalka

Count me in 
Got 1 of 2 available for Russia. 
Still don't understand if they are limited or not. And my number also ends in 264.


----------



## Ottovonn

Congrats, ansyvalka! You're the 50th owner to stand up! Interestingly enough, your silver square shares the same 3 digit number as Clarencek's gold square.

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) :-! 50th Full Metal Square Owner!b-)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)

*Total:

28 Silver, 4 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 50 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## skyxx

Couple months late but I have #407 of the Gold version. I'm from Canada but I bought it while I was travelling in Japan.


----------



## vierasse

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats, ansyvalka! You're the 50th owner to stand up! Interestingly enough, your silver square shares the same 3 digit number as Clarencek's gold square.
> ...
> *GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
> ...
> R. Frank; US West; (#264)
> ...
> clarencek, 1 (#264)
> ...


Looks like the first collision in the same category. So the leading numbers indicating the production date must vary in this case. Makes one wonder how many of these are really out there?


----------



## anysvalka

Yeah the collision confused me a bit. 

Also can anyone confirm if the metal model is even limited ? 

BTW I love this watches. It was exactly what Casio was missing on the way between resign and MTG range.


----------



## anysvalka

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats, ansyvalka! You're the 50th owner to stand up! Interestingly enough, your silver square shares the same 3 digit number as Clarencek's gold square.
> 
> *GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
> slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
> mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512)
> Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
> 
> *GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
> Ottovonn, US, 1
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
> HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
> jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
> mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
> Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
> g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
> Sjors, Netherlands, 1
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
> GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340)
> lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
> dowlf, 1 (#322)
> Kilovolt, 1
> Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
> Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
> Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
> Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
> Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1
> Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024)
> elborderas, 1
> andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
> phattbam, Northern California, 1
> slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
> chevfal1, 1
> ptd; Houston, Texas; 1
> S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
> kotatsu.yutanpo, 1
> ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) :-! 50th Full Metal Square Owner!b-)
> 
> *GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
> Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
> Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
> Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
> R. Frank; US West; (#264)
> ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
> Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
> OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187)
> Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456)
> phattbam, Northern California, 1
> craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
> chevfal1, 1
> nikesupremedunk, US, 1
> ptd; Houston, Texas; 2
> S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
> clarencek, 1 (#264)
> 
> *Total:
> 
> 28 Silver, 4 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 50 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


Thanks man


----------



## sultanbrunei

mtb2104 said:


> 2nd resin reports for duty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #357


Hi bro,
I also had this model, bought from Japan.
How do you make the digits in the display to be colorful like that? Mine is only grayish in monochrome color...

Also, mine if shaken it's like there are loose parts inside the case, with a mild tick tick sound, does any owners of this particular model GMW-B5000-1 with the rubber strap also had this ?


----------



## sultanbrunei

sultanbrunei said:


> Hi bro,
> I also had this model, bought from Japan.
> How do you make the digits in the display to be colorful like that? Mine is only grayish in monochrome color...
> 
> Also, mine if shaken it's like there are loose parts inside the case, with a mild tick tick sound, does any owners of this particular model GMW-B5000-1 with the rubber strap also had this ?


I suspect this comes from the screws that holds the rubber strap in place... Should we tighten the default screw tightness?
Also, how do we like for the serial number #357 in the watch ?


----------



## Ottovonn

sultanbrunei said:


> I suspect this comes from the screws that holds the rubber strap in place... Should we tighten the default screw tightness?
> Also, how do we like for the serial number #357 in the watch ?


You could try tightening the screws if necessary. Hopefully mtb will chime in. He has the most experience with that model, I think. As for moving parts inside of the watch, I think that's unlikely. Mine has a somewhat similar sound, but it's coming from part that connects the watch case to the strap. That kind of play is necessary, I think, to help deal with possible shock should the watch hit the floor.

As for the serial number, Charles89 provided the following explanation: "the series number on the caseback, on the bottom of the 35th anniversary indicates the # out of 500. Example: 181068A0XXX."
As others have pointed out, there are a few redundant three digit numbers, suggesting that they may not be unique to the watch. For now, we'll just keep going.


----------



## mtb2104

Ottovonn said:


> You could try tightening the screws if necessary. Hopefully mtb will chime in. He has the most experience with that model, I think. As for moving parts inside of the watch, I think that's unlikely. Mine has a somewhat similar sound, but it's coming from part that connects the watch case to the strap. That kind of play is necessary, I think, to help deal with possible shock should the watch hit the floor.
> 
> As for the serial number, Charles89 provided the following explanation: "the series number on the caseback, on the bottom of the 35th anniversary indicates the # out of 500. Example: 181068A0XXX."
> As others have pointed out, there are a few redundant three digit numbers, suggesting that they may not be unique to the watch. For now, we'll just keep going.


Hahah thanks man! I just love to fondle my watches. 



sultanbrunei said:


> I suspect this comes from the screws that holds the rubber strap in place... Should we tighten the default screw tightness?
> Also, how do we like for the serial number #357 in the watch ?


Mine does the same, and I am not really worried about it.
It may sound louder than expected, as the rubber straps do not rattle (well the buckle does rattle though) that much, so in contrast, the screw bars seems to be loud.
It's due to the fact that the straps are not secured by the screws; it was secured/supported by a metal tube that goes thru the entire length of the lug, and the screws are just there to prevent the tube from coming out.... late models from Gs are doing the same extensively, such as Frogs & GPWs.
If you are really worried, apply tiny bit of locktite (221) would do... I have snapped a few screws after overtightening similar setups on other Gs 

PS: the colour effect was simply due to cameras... the display actually flickers regularly, and when taking a wrist shot, it captures & exaggerate that effect


----------



## Zednut

vierasse said:


> Looks like the first collision in the same category. So the leading numbers indicating the production date must vary in this case. Makes one wonder how many of these are really out there?


I don't see a collision. Of course gold and silver have separate numbering and both start from #1.

Example: 181068A0XXX By the way..isn't #068 in the example the number of the day the watch was made. Today is day number 194..


----------



## Zednut

vierasse said:


> Looks like the first collision in the same category. So the leading numbers indicating the production date must vary in this case. Makes one wonder how many of these are really out there?


I don't see a collision. Of course gold and silver have separate numbering and both start from #1.

Edit: They were both gold versions!? Must be a mistake in reading the numbers.

Example: 181068A0XXX By the way..isn't #068 in the example the number of the day the watch was made. Today is day number 194..


----------



## vierasse

Yes both gold, sorry if I wasn't clear at first.
You are right with the date. So the two gold #264 were probably made on different days. So I'm asking myself, on how many days did they make 500 or more? ;-)


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)

*Total:

29 Silver, 4 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 51 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Falco 67

Milan, North Italy, GMW-B5000D-1ER


----------



## TZA

anybody know the total number of B1000TF*G* that were made? Ive searched all over and cant find a number... all it says is limited anniversary model.

I know, you all know, that the DLC is limited to 500 pieces.


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)

*Total:

30 Silver, 4 Silver/Black Resin, and 18 Gold = 52 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## vierasse

TZA said:


> anybody know the total number of B1000TF*G* that were made? Ive searched all over and cant find a number... all it says is limited anniversary model.
> 
> I know, you all know, that the DLC is limited to 500 pieces.


So far, nobody knows for sure (or did not speak up), to me it seems there were several manufacturing days with three digit serial numbers each, so probably somewhere in the four figures.


----------



## Urabus23

#060 in Honolulu, HI


----------



## 3echo

Reporting in... #016 (gold) and #042 (Silver)








The GD350 is still my fave and nightly beater :-d


----------



## il Pirati

I'm now the proud owner of #084. Still undecided on gold vs steel, but man, it looks killer.


----------



## Ottovonn

Lots of new Full Metal Square Owners in here b-)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) :-!
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084) :-!

*Total:

31 Silver, 5 Silver/Black Resin, and 20 Gold = 56 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## stbob

Count me in...
















_#073 - Edgewater, NJ_


----------



## vierasse

Please let me check in #175 of the gold Kolor edition 









Back side with the serial number









and a group shot of the happy siblings ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

Huge congrats to vierasse, the first Kolor owner on f17! Your Kolor square is amazing. The resin tones down the gold in a nice way. Wear it in the best! 
Congrats to stbob as well. Enjoy your silver square! :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175) :-!b-)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver)*: 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)

*Total:

32 Silver, 5 Silver/Black Resin, 1 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 20 Gold = 58 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Sid_Mac

vierasse said:


> Please let me check in #175 of the gold Kolor edition
> 
> View attachment 13323577
> 
> 
> Back side with the serial number
> 
> View attachment 13323581
> 
> 
> and a group shot of the happy siblings ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13323583


They look wonderful! How were you lucky enough to get them all in a relatively short amount of time so soon after they were released?


----------



## vierasse

Sid_Mac said:


> They look wonderful! How were you lucky enough to get them all in a relatively short amount of time so soon after they were released?


Thank you. Well, no secret really, just regularily checking the major German and European online shops with decent G-Shock selection.
Also using Google search for "G-Shock GMW-B5000" for last week or last 24 hours.
(as an IT guy, I keep thinking about a script that crawls those sites automatically and alert me of any new additions to the catalogs...didn't find the time yet to actually do this)

There are a few German sneaker stores with some extra accessories selection (e.g. G-Shock watches), like 43einhalb, Firmament, Overkill or Allike.
They seem to have deals with Casio to get some of the limited stock that "normal" watch retailers obviously don't have.
I'd think that such stores exist elsewhere as well, so it's a good idea to often check back and see what they are offering.


----------



## Sid_Mac

I am happy to be added to this thread. I was lucky enough to check Amazon early one morning last week. There were "only 4 left in stock" when I ordered this; within the hour, there were no more.


----------



## GshockingBear

I was able to pick this one up today in South Korea. They went on sale yesterday in the one and only G-Shock store in the country. A 5 hour round trip to Seoul to pick one up. Well worth it!!
Once I saw it I knew I had to have it. It’s rekindled my love of G-Shocks


----------



## Ottovonn

Congrats on your squares, guys! I can't wait until I get my mitts on the resin model too. Just have to wait until December :-x

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)

*Total:

33 Silver, 6 Silver/Black Resin, 1 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 20 Gold = 60 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## dimidragon

Arrived last week in NYC from Japanese seller. Great transaction, love the model. #033


----------



## slow_mo

Sorry to derail the counting thread... anyone knows where to get compatible band for the GMW-B5000?


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)

*Total:

33 Silver, 7 Silver/Black Resin, 1 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 20 Gold = 61 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## nkwatchy

Resin GMW-B5000-1 #446, acquired last night from a Casio boutique in Singapore. I actually already have a full SS incoming from Seiya so this was an impulse buy but it instantly sang to me when I put it on. I just didn't expect the resin (which is crazy comfortable) to work so well with the steel and the black dial.

I ended up making friends with a fellow WIS who was trying to decide between the two at the same shop. Needless to say, my advice was to get both haha

They had a good range (should have taken heaps of photos but didn't) including some MRG and Oceanus models (first time I've tried either on - seriously impressive but extraordinarily light, which would take some getting used to for me).









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badamboozed

Hey All,

I just got my unit of the GMWB5000 D1 full silver from Malaysia. They only just launched the models a couple weeks back due to some shipment delays or so I was informed.. which is really late.

Loving the watch and 0243 reporting in!


----------



## Ottovonn

Added a few more members and we have our second Kolor owner, Urabus23! :-! Congrats everyone!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253) :-! b-)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) :-!
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)

*Total:

35 Silver, 8 Silver/Black Resin, 2 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 20 Gold = 65 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Urabus23

kolor #253


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Edited the thread and added you. Congrats. I'm a little jealous. The Kolor models are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Urabus23

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Edited the thread and added you. Congrats. I'm a little jealous. The Kolor models are pretty cool looking.


Thanks! The Kolor model defiantly has to been seen in person. I was a little unsure about it before I purchased it but it's growing on me pretty quick.


----------



## versus

hi guys new member here from Malaysia!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versus

getting another full Gold soon, can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epal2Apol

Just got my silver 5000D from Topper. What number shall I look to be counted in?


----------



## Nick24601

2 new additions today. My Dads old Rolex sub and one of these bad boys, the two ultimate tool watches.

Post a pic of your watch(es), your general location and, optionally, the last three numbers of the 11 string number at the bottom
of the caseback.

Novi Michigan 0125 assuming I'm following instructions right. 1st watch I've ever bought from an AD.


----------



## raze

Adding another GShock to the collection! GMW-B5000-1


----------



## 02civicsi

GMW - B5000 - D1 #191
GMW - B5000TFG - 9 #870

I will get pics of both, it's late and they're both boxed up.


----------



## Airbus

Hi, I just bought the same model. I love it but am curious about the strap. I just posted a question about it. Is it really resin? Feels more like rubber. I also wonder about the durability since it is rather soft?


----------



## Ottovonn

Epal2Apol said:


> Just got my silver 5000D from Topper. What number shall I look to be counted in?


"As most of you will know, the series number on the caseback, on the bottom of the 35th anniversary indicates the # out of 500. Example: 181068A0XXX" (Charles89, 2018)


----------



## il Pirati

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Well, here's my Steel! Already tallied from another thread, but without number...








Lucky number #013 in San Diego.


----------



## Ottovonn

Congrats on the squares, fellas! I've added a few and added il Pirati's number. There are a few who say they're getting some soon; be sure to post in this thread when they arrive :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 :-!
raze, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 :-!
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) :-!
02civicsi, 1(#091) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870) :-!

*Total:

38 Silver, 10 Silver/Black Resin, 2 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 21 Gold = 71 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## nkwatchy

Full SS #252 freshly arrived from Seiya. Resized and next to its also very recently arrived brother.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenkaw

My recently purchased steel G-Shock on Resin Strap, last piece from one of the G-Factory stores in Singapore. #115. |>


----------



## Hammermountain

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Hey guys! 
Stockholm, Full-metal silver, #271 (I think)


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) :-!
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)

*Total:

40 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 2 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 21 Gold = 74 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## ulfur

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Be missing entire black

- - - Updated - - -

Be missing entire black


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: The &quot;Full Metal&quot; GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



ulfur said:


> Be missing entire black
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Be missing entire black


If you're looking for DLC squares, check out Charles89's thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gmw-b5000tfc-dlc-official-count-where-500-a-4706647.html


----------



## dududuckling

#191


----------



## dududuckling

#191


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, 1(#191) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)

*Total:

41 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 2 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 21 Gold = 75 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Comedian

Picked up silver one in New Hampshire Macy’s with 10% discount off MSRP! Woohoo!


----------



## metalaphid

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*









*TFG!!!*

count me in too #630!


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, 1(#191)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630) :-!

*Total:

41 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 2 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 22 Gold = 76 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## yankeexpress

Full metal silver arrived today, #0074.


----------



## metalaphid

yankeexpress said:


> Full metal silver arrived today, #0074.


flash a pic!


----------



## yankeexpress

metalaphid said:


> flash a pic!


----------



## metalaphid

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



yankeexpress said:


>


lovely!! enjoy it! *we all do!*

- - - Updated - - -



yankeexpress said:


>


lovely!! enjoy it! *we all do!*


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) :-!
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#264)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110) :-!

*Total:

43 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 2 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 23 Gold = 79 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## TZA

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*









*number 110*. Im digging this watch... alot. Ive always wanted a solid gold watch. my grail for as long as I could remember (and still is) has always been the rolex flagship, the 18kt day/date presidential. Not anywhere in my life currently where I could fathom dropping that much paper on a watch.

Not quite the same obviously. however, when I heard that Casio is releasing a stainless steel gold ION plated G shock, I was all over it. it took a little while to find the right price. sooo, glad I picked it up when I could (just reporting to you guys now). prices have sky rocketed on the web. looking forward to the negative display releasing in November, however, I dont believe itll be as dope as this version. enjoying it on my wrist and collection. eventually all that wrap will fall off! I cherish all those moments, haha. IMHO, its a very "fun" watch. I know its not real gold, nor would I portray it to others as such, butt, its just a amazing looking time piece. the module... well, y'all kno!

cheers everyone!

- - - Updated - - -









*number 110*. Im digging this watch... alot. Ive always wanted a solid gold watch. my grail for as long as I could remember (and still is) has always been the rolex flagship, the 18kt day/date presidential. Not anywhere in my life currently where I could fathom dropping that much paper on a watch.

Not quite the same obviously. however, when I heard that Casio is releasing a stainless steel gold ION plated G shock, I was all over it. it took a little while to find the right price. sooo, glad I picked it up when I could (just reporting to you guys now). prices have sky rocketed on the web. looking forward to the negative display releasing in November, however, I dont believe itll be as dope as this version. enjoying it on my wrist and collection. eventually all that wrap will fall off! I cherish all those moments, haha. IMHO, its a very "fun" watch. I know its not real gold, nor would I portray it to others as such, butt, its just a amazing looking time piece. the module... well, y'all kno!

cheers everyone!


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

^

Added and congrats on the gold!


----------



## TZA

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



Ottovonn said:


> Added and congrats on the gold!


thank you, sir!


----------



## Travelller

One more for the list 

GMW-B5000D-1ER (SS), #310, Vienna AT :-!


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Added as well. Enjoy your silver!


----------



## stuntcrew22

Got mine today! It's quite possibly my most satisfying purchase! London, UK #296 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Yeah, stuntcrew, these full metal squares are very satisfying to own 

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202) :-!

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)

*Total:

44 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 3 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 23 Gold = 81 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## clarencek

Add me to the Kolor list. Just picked it up from the g shock store in soho! They're awesome!


----------



## clarencek

Sorry my gold is not #264 it's #653. 
My Kolor is #202.


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Added and made corrections! Congrats on the Kolor square; it looks cool and I like the neat packaging. I didn't know the Kolor model is at the Soho shop. I am tempted to check it out, but it's likely gone by now.


----------



## clarencek

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Added and made corrections! Congrats on the Kolor square; it looks cool and I like the neat packaging. I didn't know the Kolor model is at the Soho shop. I am tempted to check it out, but it's likely gone by now.


Yes... they apparently got two today and I got the last one. They said they were getting 10 total. Not sure when the rest would be getting there.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Add me to the list Kolor #279









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

I regret not jumping on the Kolor model. It's really cool looking with its minimalist, sleek design. Congrats, Bebop!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279) :-!

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)

*Total:

44 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 4 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 23 Gold = 82 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## slow_mo

Finally got the gold!
From Singapore 1 (#891)


----------



## dududuckling

GMW-B5000TFG-9 #191 - Please file this under dududuckling (Indonesia).

My silver one is already on file. Thanks!


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) :-!
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) :-!

*Total:

44 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 4 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 25 Gold = 84 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## dududuckling

@Ottovonn - Sorry I mean #057. I got mixed up with the serial number... my bad.

#191 is the silver GMW-B5000-D-1
#057 is the gold GMW-B5000TFG-9


----------



## Ottovonn

dududuckling said:


> @Ottovonn - Sorry I mean #057. I got mixed up with the serial number... my bad.
> 
> #191 is the silver GMW-B5000-D-1
> #057 is the gold GMW-B5000TFG-9


Corrected |>


----------



## Henrik A

Count me in, just got the golden boy today

Silver : 0027
Gold: 0362


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362) :-!

*Total:

45 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 4 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 26 Gold = 86 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## yuji

It's really hard to find both of these! The Casio store in Itaewon, Seoul was completely sold out. Also had no luck in Hong Kong


----------



## yankeexpress

yuji said:


> It's really hard to find both of these! The Casio store in Itaewon, Seoul was completely sold out. Also had no luck in Hong Kong


The DLC are scarce, The gold is somewhat difficult to find, but the silver are around.

https://www.watchrecon.com/?brand=casio&model=g-shock&last_days=0


----------



## keypepper

I was lucky enough to get a Kolor! A big thanks to Cowboy Bebop for the heads up but unfortunately I have to sell it on :/ PM me if youre interested.


----------



## dududuckling

Not sure where to post this, but came across it on Instagram


----------



## romseyman

Yesterday I was browsing ladies watches at John Lewis. Need to treat my better half from time to time. ;-)
And suddenly among ladies/unisex watches I found a silver GMW-5000. Bingo !. Next day delivery by 9:30AM :-!
Immediate, light speed click solved the problem and when checked an hour later they were out of stock.
And today....


----------



## clarencek

Nice pic and awesome find!

What is that indicator under the month?


----------



## romseyman

clarencek said:


> Nice pic and awesome find!
> 
> What is that indicator under the month?


hourly beep


----------



## Mulv

Unreal, lucky find! 

I don't suppose you live in Romsey, as per your user?


----------



## romseyman

Mulv said:


> Unreal, lucky find!
> 
> I don't suppose you live in Romsey, as per your user?


I did some time ago. Now we are in the same town. :-!


----------



## Mulv

romseyman said:


> I did some time ago. Now we are in the same town. :-!


Ah I live and work in Romsey, small world!


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon) :-!

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#162)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)

*Total:

46 Silver, 11 Silver/Black Resin, 5 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 26 Gold = 88 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## S.L

GMW-B5000KL-9 #133

GMW-B5000-D1 #500 (my 2nd steel since I had my 1st one bead blasted)


----------



## magna_strike

Reporting in from singapore with #324!


----------



## satiriadis

I have some in Romania as well :-d.


Rene Daumal


----------



## Mbohemdi

Two squares from Kuwait

Silver resin: 049
Gold: xxx (will check today)


----------



## yankeexpress

Mbohemdi said:


> Two squares from Kuwait
> 
> Silver resin: 049
> Gold: xxx (will check today)


You should go swimming with those and leave the Rolex in the safe.


----------



## Mbohemdi

yankeexpress said:


> Mbohemdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two squares from Kuwait
> 
> Silver resin: 049
> Gold: xxx (will check today)
> 
> 
> 
> You should go swimming with those and leave the Rolex in the safe.
Click to expand...

Lesson learned my friend 😞

Will see how it turns out


----------



## Henrik A

Will we count the new ones as well?


----------



## Ottovonn

A lot of new metal squares to add. And kudos to satiriadas for owning an eye popping 12 of them LOL

Henrik: When folks get the new negative display black and gold, I'll happily add new categories for them. |>

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133) :-!

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) :-!
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* :-!
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 :-!

*Total:

60 Silver, 12 Silver/Black Resin, 6 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 27 Gold = 105 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## magna_strike

Sorry, mine is the gmw b5000d1, that imgur link i thought was up and working again, guess not!


----------



## Ottovonn

magna_strike said:


> Sorry, mine is the gmw b5000d1, that imgur link i thought was up and working again, guess not!


Added |>


----------



## F1_watches

GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver) here...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Akimbo

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Here is my gang. Hanging out. Sorry for the dark pic. Got the gold and silver about 3 months ago.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Please add my GMW-B5000D-1 ...


----------



## Seikogi

Checking in!

Edit Location: Austria


----------



## Seikogi

Le double post


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 :-!
Akimbo, 1 :-!
harald-hans, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 :-!
Seikogi, Austria, 1 :-!

*Total:

63 Silver, 12 Silver/Black Resin, 6 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 29 Gold = 110 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## harald-hans

I am back again with the second one ... ;-)


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1

*Total:

63 Silver, 13 Silver/Black Resin, 7 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 29 Gold = 112 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## harald-hans

Next one ...


----------



## harald-hans

Next one ...


----------



## Ottovonn

harald-hans said:


> Next one ...


Added your Kolor |>


----------



## jhericurls

I brushed the polished parts, looks so much better now IMO. Now it blends in with the bracelet, still find it a bit too shiny but can live with it for now.

1 from UK


----------



## jhericurls

Sorry double post


----------



## Neily_San

Count me in !










Enjoy 
:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nkwatchy

jhericurls said:


> I brushed the polished parts, looks so much better now IMO. Now it blends in with the bracelet, still find it a bit too shiny but can live with it for now.
> 
> 1 from UK
> 
> View attachment 13480171


I personally love the shininess on this particular model but that brushed effect is great! Did you DIY?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhericurls

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



nkwatchy said:


> I personally love the shininess on this particular model but that brushed effect is great! Did you DIY?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yep, just a few minutes work using a Bergeon 5444 abrasive block.


----------



## Ottovonn

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 1(#074) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 :-!
Neily_San, 1 :-! 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1

*Total:

66 Silver, 13 Silver/Black Resin, 7 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 29 Gold = 115 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Mulv

Beam me up Scotty - UK


----------



## Ottovonn

Mulv said:


> Beam me up Scotty - UK


You've been beamed up. |>


----------



## Kashbadash

Another from the UK. First G-Shock I've ever owned. #225:


----------



## skyxx

#101 coming in from Canada!!! There's a total of 10 allocated for Canada. Oh and I think someone missed my gold count. That was #407.


----------



## mtb2104

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

matt black & gold coming to town tomorrow 

Edit:
Sales confirmed with me it's still glossy, while the gold is a darker shade of gold.


----------



## yankeexpress

Obtained another silver Full Metal, this one is #0400.

Intend to get the bezel and bracelet bead blasted.


----------



## mcmen

mtb2104 said:


> matt black & gold coming to town tomorrow


You got info for the release ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torvec

You can add me in the silver GMW-B5000-D1 column. Just got mine today and it's just as great as I had hoped it would be!


----------



## Paulo 8135

Me too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Loco

I knew gold version of the metal DW-5000 was limited edition, so I was waiting for the silver DW-5000 to be available at MSRP, but to my surprise now it appears discontinued, so I'm wondering if the silver model was limited too.

Casio announced a black metal dlc version with negative LCD for $550, but it doesn't look as good as the silver DW-5000 imo.

Well the best would be a black metal version with standard LCD and red accent. Unfortunately, those were very limited and resell at extremely high prices.

Anyone knows if it's true silver dw-5000 is discontinued?


----------



## mcmen

The Loco said:


> I knew gold version of the metal DW-5000 was limited edition, so I was waiting for the silver DW-5000 to be available at MSRP, but to my surprise now it appears discontinued, so I'm wondering if the silver model was limited too.
> 
> Casio announced a black metal dlc version with negative LCD for $550, but it doesn't look as good as the silver DW-5000 imo.
> 
> Well the best would be a black metal version with a red accent. Unfortunately, those very limited and resell at extremely high prices.
> 
> Anyone knows if it's true silver dw-5000 is discontinued?


You can get it here right now

https://feldmarwatch.com/product/g-shock/digital-gmwb5000d-1/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Loco

mcmen said:


> You can get it here right now
> 
> https://feldmarwatch.com/product/g-shock/digital-gmwb5000d-1/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## The Loco

BTW, is it possible to buy this model somewhere?


----------



## skyxx

Yes, on ebay and japanese auction sites or, ask one of the 20 guys on F17 to sell theirs. :-d


The Loco said:


> BTW, is it possible to buy this model somewhere?
> 
> View attachment 13505785


----------



## Ottovonn

I updated the count and added placeholders for the newest full metal squares. If you guys got the new ones, feel free to post them here. Also, please let me know what the reference for the newest models are so that I can update the placeholders. I'm wondering if I should keep them in the same column or separate.

Congrats to the newcomers and enjoy your metal squares! :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101) :-!

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 
*
GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) :-!
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) :-!
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 :-!
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407) :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display)* 
0 Reported owners

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display*
0 Reported owners

*Total:

70 Silver, 13 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor" and 30 Gold = 121 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## clarencek

The Loco said:


> BTW, is it possible to buy this model somewhere?
> 
> View attachment 13505785


You can do what I did which is buy the case and bracelet and install it on a silver model. It's close but you don't get the red stripe.


----------



## harald-hans

clarencek said:


> You can do what I did which is buy the case and bracelet and install it on a silver model. It's close but you don't get the red stripe.
> 
> View attachment 13511119
> 
> View attachment 13511123


I will do the same (bezel and band is ordered) but with the GMW-B5000-1ER - the version with the negativ display that comes with the resin band ...


----------



## clarencek

harald-hans said:


> I will do the same (bezel and band is ordered) but with the GMW-B5000-1ER - the version with the negativ display that comes with the resin band ...


Oh I can't wait to see that!


----------



## slow_mo

Have to do this... here are my metal 3...


----------



## The Loco

clarencek said:


> You can do what I did which is buy the case and bracelet and install it on a silver model. It's close but you don't get the red stripe.
> 
> View attachment 13511119
> 
> View attachment 13511123


Will survive without the red strip :-!

Where do you bought the black metal case and bracelet, if I can ask?


----------



## clarencek

The Loco said:


> Will survive without the red strip :-!
> 
> Where do you bought the black metal case and bracelet, if I can ask?


PAC parts. Enter the DLC model number and you can find the parts. I would recommend the case, bracelet, and screws. It'll be about $500.


----------



## marcstang

You can add me to the silver count. Received today. Just need to get to grip with the manual as I haven't owned a G-Shock for years.


----------



## marcstang

double post


----------



## yankeexpress

clarencek said:


> You can do what I did which is buy the case and bracelet and install it on a silver model. It's close but you don't get the red stripe.
> 
> View attachment 13511119
> 
> View attachment 13511123


Me too! (Aside from the red stripe, we also don't get black pusher buttons and screw heads, no biggie)



This is my #400, already counted.


----------



## GaryK30

yankeexpress said:


> Me too! (Aside from the red stripe, we also don't get black pusher buttons and screw heads, no biggie)
> 
> 
> 
> This is my #400, already counted.


This looks great. The silver buttons and screw heads look fine.


----------



## nkwatchy

My crisp new GMW-B5000GD-9JF (#265), freshly arrived from Seiya this morning.

I've never seen the gold positive display in person, so I can't really do a comparison, but this one is pretty awesome. The golf seems to shift from rose gold to to bright and brassy depending on the light. I'm leaving it in its packaging and unsized until I can have a proper look at it in daylight (which is when I would wear it).

Also picked up a non-Casio today 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Count me in with a Super Limited Edition 1 of 1 ...

If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than

take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...

_GMW-B5000TFC-1HH - Limited Edition 1 of 1_


----------



## raheelc

My Silver edition that I picked up from Bloomingdale's for a steal is arriving tomorrow, but what I would really like is the black version, with negative display. Is there an official release date for that version for the US? I've seen some on ebay for ridiculous prices, and seiya japan is out of stock atm.


----------



## GregoryD

Does anyone know if these will be widely available again? I'm really after the basic stainless GMWB5000 model, but reluctant to pay over retail (which I will do if I have to). Everyone's pics are great - it just makes me want it more!


----------



## raheelc

GregoryD said:


> Does anyone know if these will be widely available again? I'm really after the basic stainless GMWB5000 model, but reluctant to pay over retail (which I will do if I have to). Everyone's pics are great - it just makes me want it more!


From what I've seen, they pop up from time to time. Just yesterday, Bloomingdale's had them on their site, and they had a sitewide 25% sale going on too...Needless to say they sold out quite quickly. If you haven't already, in the affordable watches sub-forum, there is a bargain hunter's thread, subscribe to that, and keep an eye out for anyone posting in their about the watch. My stainless model is arriving tomorrow, but I may not keep it, depending on how much the new black version with negative display costs, and when it will be available.


----------



## Ottovonn

I added a few newcomers and added our first entry in the gold with negative display category, nkwatchy! 
I also added harald-hans custom TFC. Maybe if there are more custom entries based on new watches, I'll add a category for them.

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band b-)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
0 Reported owners

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) *new* and a new Galaxy Watch  b-)

*Total:

71 Silver, 14 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 30 Gold and 1 Gold Negative Display = 124 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## raheelc

*Re: The &quot;Full Metal&quot; GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Received my stainless steel version today in NYC, number 499. The quality and finishing has really exceeded my expectations. But now that I've seen the black version with negative display, I really want that instead lol.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Henrik A

*Re: The &quot;Full Metal&quot; GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



raheelc said:


> But now that I've seen the black version with negative display, I really want that instead lol.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Story of our lifes, we always want the next one


----------



## Artking3

I got the GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) a week ago. My first (and possibly last) Full Metal Square.

Technically, my brother got in line for it and I haven't had the chance to pick it up yet from him.


----------



## raheelc

Artking3 said:


> I got the GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) a week ago. My first (and possibly last) Full Metal Square.
> 
> Technically, my brother got in line for it and I haven't had the chance to pick it up yet from him.


Congrats! Where did your brother pick it up from? I Really want the black negative display one 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Artking3

raheelc said:


> Congrats! Where did your brother pick it up from? I Really want the black negative display one
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks! I think the silver model is too much bling for me so this black model is perfect.

A G-Shock Store in Singapore. He was in line at one store on the release date when they ran out, so he hightailed it to another store nearby with a later opening time and got it! Each store only received 5 each of the new negative display black and gold models.


----------



## raheelc

Artking3 said:


> Thanks! I think the silver model is too much bling for me so this black model is perfect.
> 
> A G-Shock Store in Singapore. He was in line at one store on the release date when they ran out, so he hightailed it to another store nearby with a later opening time and got it! Each store only received 5 each of the new negative display black and gold models.


Nice! Yeah I just received the silver yesterday. Definitely prefer the black with negative display! Hoping to pick up a black one from somewhere. Can your brother hook it up if he finds another? lol 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Artking3

raheelc said:


> Nice! Yeah I just received the silver yesterday. Definitely prefer the black with negative display! Hoping to pick up a black one from somewhere. Can your brother hook it up if he finds another? lol
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


The official G-Shock Singapore instagram page lists them as all sold out on the release date, so I don't think he would be able to find one. I think the US should be releasing it in the near future so you can try your luck then.


----------



## Pro Diver

The Bloomingdale's deal was too good to pass up so allow me to join the club.









Sorry for the orientation of the pic. I have been having one hell of a time posting pics since the imgur blockade went into effect. The pic above looked correct on preview and then at posting, it rotated. I think WUS has a problem that needs to be sorted out.


----------



## gnus411

Count me in. Same on the Bloomingdale's deal...too good to pass up.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Artking3 said:


> Thanks! I think the silver model is too much bling for me so this black model is perfect.
> 
> A G-Shock Store in Singapore. He was in line at one store on the release date when they ran out, so he hightailed it to another store nearby with a later opening time and got it! *Each store only received 5 each of the new negative display black and gold models*.


I wonder if Casio is really having that much trouble keeping up with demand on these metal squares....or if they are intentionally dribbling out small numbers here and there so that prices can remain high??? :think:

That new all-black one (GD model) looks very cool. Can't wait to see some real-world pics of it!


----------



## TZA

guess im just a few days late for the release of the negative b5000... anybody got any wrist shots? been searching and havent seen too many on peoples wrists? eBay prices are still within reach, imo. lets see some!!!

on another note, i wore my TFG out yesterday. got some stares, but felt sooper comfortable on the wrist. great presence and clarity was superb. prolly why im looking for an option for a negative one, ha.


----------



## raheelc

TZA said:


> guess im just a few days late for the release of the negative b5000... anybody got any wrist shots? been searching and havent seen too many on peoples wrists? eBay prices are still within reach, imo. lets see some!!!
> 
> on another note, i wore my TFG out yesterday. got some stares, but felt sooper comfortable on the wrist. great presence and clarity was superb. prolly why im looking for an option for a negative one, ha.


I've been keeping an eye for a black version with the negative display. most sites are sold out. As you mentioned, eBay has some up, but I don't think I'm willing to pay a premium lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## CC

...


----------



## paulvandyk

Please count me #240. Just received it in the morning, paulvandyk from UK.


----------



## F_LaF_Qatar

Hello, I will be purchasing a silver B5000 soon and just wanted to know how I can find the serial number of the watch. Thank you.


----------



## Ottovonn

The list is getting huge haha Don't worry guys; I'll update the list every week. b-)
Congrats to the folks who've snagged new metal squares. :-!
As for locating the serial number, please check the first post for instructions.

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) :-!
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 :-!
gnus411, 1 :-!
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch 

*Total:

75 Silver, 14 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 30 Gold, 1 Black/Negative, and 1 Gold Negative Display = 129 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Rgootee

F_LaF_Qatar said:


> Hello, I will be purchasing a silver B5000 soon and just wanted to know how I can find the serial number of the watch. Thank you.


You can see it at the back plate . Detail how to is on the first few pages of this thread


----------



## slow_mo

F_LaF_Qatar said:


> Hello, I will be purchasing a silver B5000 soon and just wanted to know how I can find the serial number of the watch. Thank you.





Ottovonn said:


> The 181068A0XXX number at the bottom of the 35th caseback.


Here you go.


----------



## craniotes

Found a silver to keep my gold company:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Today while I was looking inside a little shop for Timex and Spinakkers...
A Silver!...
Forgotten in the middle of the square.
The little shop is at 50 meters from the G-shock Store I had just visited to ask when they would received the Steel Black version...
If course all the Silver were sold out.

But the little shop (Chez Maman) got that survivor.

It seems like the last batch as the number is very high.

I'm totally in love with what I consider the Rolex of G-Shock.
But the wife hates it.

It will stay at low profile for a while... I have made her think it was an investment.
But my heart sings another song! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Liongyanlin

How to differentiate b5000d1 against tfg 9 except the back case of the watch?

And what's tfg 9 ER means? Cos I understand JF means Japan import


----------



## kevio

#035 checking in.


----------



## Liongyanlin

TFG 9 ER #081 Singapore


----------



## GregoryD

Anyone else with small wrists finding that these are too big lug to lug? I can wear a standard square no problem, but the bracelet on the metal squares doesn't articulate much where it meets the case. It creates an effective lug to lug that's really long.


----------



## sticky

Bit late to the party Otto but finally got number 300.


----------



## Manstrom

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



















Austria, #403


----------



## Liongyanlin

How come this watch don't have serial number??


----------



## Ottovonn

Lots of new silvers in this week. I see some regulars rocking the silver. Congrats on snagging them, everyone! b-)

Liongyanlin: I'm not sure why your gold seems to be missing the serial number :think:

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
*
GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 :-!
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1 :-!
kevio, 1(#035) :-!
sticky, UK, 1(#300) :-!
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch 

*Total:

80 Silver, 14 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 31 Gold, 1 Black/Negative, and 1 Gold Negative Display = 135 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## romseyman

One GMW-B5000GD-1ER more


----------



## romseyman

doubled post


----------



## gnus411

Liongyanlin said:


> How come this watch don't have serial number??


It's a sample. You can see the "S" stamped on the back.


----------



## raheelc

romseyman said:


> One GMW-B5000GD-1ER more


Very nice! Looking to pick this one up myself once it's released in the US. Sold my stainless edition once I saw this one

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Ottovonn

Apparently only one addition to the list this week. Slowdown in metal squares :think:

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 :-! b-)

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch 

*Total:

80 Silver, 14 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 31 Gold, 2 Black/Negative, and 1 Gold Negative Display = 136 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## R. Frank

I had been waiting for a steel bezel and band for months but since they were on back order for so long I purchased a whole other watch.

Here it is encasing the module of my first one, the full gold model.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701

Here it is...


----------



## raheelc

Byron2701 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 13603053


Very nice! I'm waiting for the release here in the US so i can pick one up.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## slow_mo

Couldn't get it at launch day...
Finally here's mine from Singapore
#601


----------



## jpfwatch

#509, Netherlands, Rotterdam:


----------



## jpfwatch

Double post


----------



## Ottovonn

Logged the newcomers. Awesome pick-ups, guys. :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* b-)
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 :-!
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) :-!
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch 

*Total:

81 Silver, 14 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 31 Gold, 5 Black/Negative, and 1 Gold Negative Display = 140 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## raheelc

I received my black negative display version today. Will post a pic soon!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Ottovonn

raheelc said:


> I received my black negative display version today. Will post a pic soon!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Okay! Looking forward to that shot. I added you in advance.


----------



## mleok

Just placed an order for the Silver version from Reeds Jewelers.


----------



## Fookus

just ordered one 
and will receive the gmw b5000 resin this week


----------



## Fookus

when responding with an attachment...it duplicates...What do I do wrong?


----------



## wrsmith

Picked a silver up for £250 (list £450) from a UK dealer. Just got lucky with some stackable codes.







Serial # is 6xxx


----------



## mcmen

wrsmith said:


> Picked a silver up for £250 (list £450) from a UK dealer. Just got lucky with some stackable codes.
> View attachment 13618871
> 
> Serial # is 6xxx


How ??? Thats a crazy deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

mcmen said:


> How ??? Thats a crazy deal


I just got lucky. I was browsing their new watches and it was on the top of the page (ie just came in). For some reason it was on sale and then I stacked a 15% on top. 
They're gone now so don't flood my inbox asking where ... LOL


----------



## hackdrag0n

Should I get one? Been thinking about it for over 2 weeks now. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke

#180 residing in Brisbane, Australia at the moment


----------



## hackdrag0n

So I've decided to get one and now I'm just pondering between silver and black. Gold doesn't even make a start because it's a bit too loud for me. Leaning more towards black for that stealth look but they're both pretty nice imo.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hackdrag0n

Is this the number I'm supposed to be looking for? #0336









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## metatime

One more here! Purchased in Florence but I reside in Malaysia.


----------



## fcasoli

Arrived today from Milan, one day delivery


----------



## skyxx

Had many opportunities to pick up the silver model, but was on the fence about it. Obtained this one from a close friend who didn't like it as much as he thought he did. So I traded another model with him. Quite late to the pack but serial number is #2860.

It actually looks quite good with the pack. :-d


----------



## Rgootee

Just arrive today to complete the Threesome:-d:-d:-d
#118 for the Gold
#418 for the Black
(#068 for the Silver ,Funny each one end with 8 )


----------



## fcasoli

My couple


----------



## jamsie

Ottovonn Please add #372 for Jamsie East Coast


----------



## Ottovonn

Lots of new entries added b-) :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 :-!
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) :-!
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) :-!
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 :-!
skyxx, 1(#2860) :-!
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 :-!
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) :-!

*Total:

87 Silver, 15 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 32 Gold, 7 Black/Negative, and 2 Gold Negative Display = 151 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## fcasoli

Thanks


----------



## hackdrag0n

Please add #0336 in New Zealand









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vierasse

Ottovonn, I think Rgootee should be moved to the Gold Negative Display section. Oh and thanks for maintaining this thread.|>


----------



## Ottovonn

vierasse said:


> Ottovonn, I think Rgootee should be moved to the Gold Negative Display section. Oh and thanks for maintaining this thread.|>


Oops  I'll correct it when I get back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

All right. I added hackdrag0n and swapped Rgootee to the gold negative display category.

I wonder if there's a character/word limit to posts. At a certain point, there'll be perhaps over 200 owners logged.


----------



## zuiko

1 silver positive
2 gold positive
1 black negative here


----------



## hackdrag0n

Ottovonn said:


> All right. I added hackdrag0n and swapped Rgootee to the gold negative display category.
> 
> I wonder if there's a character/word limit to posts. At a certain point, there'll be perhaps over 200 owners logged.


Thanks for the add and your efforts with the maintenance ... I have found in the past on other forums that linking a Google sheets document can work well for maintaining these lists.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondy

Apparently planned production volume for gmwb5000-d1 is 10000 per year. 7000 have been already shipped. Last batch of 3000 will be shipped in december. Production of new volume of 10k watches for next year has already started and will find its way to stores end of february - start of march.


----------



## raheelc

Mondy said:


> Apparently planned production volume for gmwb5000-d1 is 10000 per year. 7000 have been already shipped. Last batch of 3000 will be shipped in december. Production of new volume of 10k watches for next year has already started and will find its way to stores end of february - start of march.


Interesting. Just curious, where are you getting this info from?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Mondy

This may or not be true. But thats what the importer for casio watches in my country told me.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Batch number birthdate:
September 10, 2018

Serial number:
181253A5674
So production/serial #5674?










Edit: Silver GMW-B5000D-1 reporting in (finally).


----------



## BigSeikoFan

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



tommy.arashikage said:


> Batch number birthdate:
> September 10, 2018


Where do you find the birthdate?



tommy.arashikage said:


> Serial number:
> 181253A5674
> So production/serial #5674?


Yeah, that was my question too. If that's right, then I have #6286.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



BigSeikoFan said:


> Where do you find the birthdate?
> 
> View attachment 13645233


BigSeikoFan that is a superb shot of your GMW-B5000D-1. Well done. 
To answer your question about decoding the batch number, I referenced this image (borrowed from F17 resources sticky):


----------



## tommy.arashikage

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



BigSeikoFan said:


> Where do you find the birthdate?


Edit: 253H = 253rd day of 2018 (September 10)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Great so eventually mine was born the 24th august 2018 And her number is 3112 !!!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Great so eventually mine was born the 24th august 2018 And her number is 3112 !!!

View attachment 13647173


----------



## fcasoli

My black is younger, the silver not, with display misaligned a bit, the first lot of production


----------



## Ottovonn

Added more members! Congrats,guys. I'm seeing a few regs and new folks with metal squares b-)
Let's try to reach 200!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 :-!
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) :-!
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418)

*Total:

90 Silver, 15 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 34 Gold, 8 Black/Negative, and 2 Gold Negative Display = 157 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Manstrom

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Got my GMW-B5000GD-1ER today, so (for) now I own two full Metall squares. 
Manstrom, Austria !

But I think I may have posted the wrong number for silver (GMW-B5000D-1ER) . Guess it is #3403
not #403, or how would you guys read it:










If it was wrong (#1 says last three numbers), please @Ottovonn be so kind and correct it! 

Number for Black Beauty (GMW-B5000GD-1ER) #523


----------



## raheelc

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Updating my watch with it's serial number and date of birth:

#465, Tuesday September 18th, 2018

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## hooliganjrs

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

#737 back in black reporting for duty! Love this little tank. USA - Reno, NV (batch date Sept 18th, 2018). Might actually chase down a silver to bring a little bling?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Apologies if I made mistakes with the numbering, Manstrom. I think it's the last three digits, so it'd be 403. That said, I added your newer one. Congrats! :-!
I also updated raheelc's entry and added kubr1ck. I have seen his watch in WRUWs, so I hope he doesn't mind me counting him in our list without his permission lol

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) :-!
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) :-!
kubr1ck, California, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418)

*Total:

90 Silver, 15 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 34 Gold, 11 Black/Negative, and 2 Gold Negative Display = 160 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## kenls

You'll need to add me to the Silver/Black Resin list please...









(Stock photo) I'll add the serial no. in due course. (and it'll eventually be going on a steel bracelet)


----------



## mexicatl

Please add me for two silver GMW-B5000-D1 out in San Francisco, California. Both were made on September 10, 2018 and are numbered #5633 and #5789. Here's a shot of the former, my daily wear.


----------



## kenls

Arrived today, my GMW-B5000-1...









If I'm right, the serial no. is #6826


----------



## hackdrag0n

kenls said:


> Arrived today, my GMW-B5000-1...
> 
> View attachment 13692859
> 
> 
> If I'm right, the serial no. is #6826
> 
> View attachment 13692861


Is that a resin strap? Always thought the black ones had a steel bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

hackdrag0n said:


> Is that a resin strap? Always thought the black ones had a steel bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Resin strap, yes. GMW-B5000-1ER. This one will be getting a steel bracelet pretty soon though.


----------



## Manstrom

kenls said:


> Resin strap, yes. GMW-B5000-1ER. This one will be getting a steel bracelet pretty soon though.


But shouldn't the bezel than be silver? 
Looks black to me, or is it just the light?


----------



## Manstrom

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Ottovonn, I wasn't sure, because there are also some 4 digits in the list. For example:

tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286)

But now I know, last 3 digits are correct. Thank you


----------



## kenls

Manstrom said:


> But shouldn't the bezel than be silver?
> Looks black to me, or is it just the light?


You're quite right, it does look black in those shots. Its definitely silver. Is this better?


----------



## hackdrag0n

kenls said:


> You're quite right, it does look black in those shots. Its definitely silver. Is this better?
> 
> View attachment 13693337


Phew. All is right in my brain again. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

hackdrag0n said:


> Phew. All is right in my brain again. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Glad I was able to assist. However it now looks gold to me. At least in that photo.


----------



## Manstrom

kenls said:


> Glad I was able to assist. However it now looks gold to me. At least in that photo.


But now we know for sure it is silver


----------



## Adventureman

This just delivered by UPS. This watch was purchased form Bloomingdales online in December 2018.

Serial number: 0414
Manufacture date: 296H = 23 October 2018﻿

The serial numbers sequence doesn't seem to be related to the manufacture date?


----------



## kenls

Apologies, I omitted to post my GMW-B5000’s birthday, 15th September 2018.


----------



## gnus411

Count me in for a gold negative, #1012, born on 10/26/2018 (if I'm doing that right).









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

gnus411 said:


> Count me in for a gold negative, #1012, born on 10/26/2018 (if I'm doing that right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Have you seized it yet? You're wearing that pretty high above the wrist bone.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

#0421 arrived in Northern CA. Birthdate of Oct 23, 2018.


----------



## mexicatl

Please add a new GMW-B5000TFG-9 to the list: number #006, with a production date of March 27, 2018.


----------



## Ottovonn

Congrats on the newly added metal square owners! b-):-! As for any confusion about 4 digits or 3 digit serials, I'll just add either, but I believe 3 digits should suffice. I also started added the production date, so feel free to add those as well. I will update the thread each week, so don't sweat it, folks. I added my own GMW-B5000-1; however, I'm still debating as to whether I should keep it -- I'm leaning towards keep.

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 :-!
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) :-!
Adventureman, 1 (#0414 10/23/2018) :-!
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1
phattbam, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) :-!
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B :-!

*Total:

94 Silver, 17 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 35 Gold, 12 Black/Negative, and 4 Gold Negative Display = 170 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## phattbam

please update with my GMW-B5000GD-1 and GMW-B5000GD-9, I've already been included for the GMW-B5000-D1 and GMW-B5000TFG-9  [also new GMWB5000BC-1B in there too]


----------



## kubr1ck

phattbam said:


> please update with my GMW-B5000GD-1 and GMW-B5000GD-9, I've already been included for the GMW-B5000-D1 and GMW-B5000TFG-9  [also new GMWB5000BC-1B in there too]
> 
> View attachment 13707225


Just curious, which gold one do you prefer? I know the positive display is the special edition, but I like the brushed bezel and negative display on the other one.


----------



## Ottovonn

I added you phattbam (and your new non-metal square for kicks). I hope someone starts a counting thread for the non-metal GMW squares. I suspect that they will be replacing the GW-m5610 series and that there will be many variations of the newer model with time.


----------



## Pachoe

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

The ecstasy of gold

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## phattbam

kubr1ck said:


> Just curious, which gold one do you prefer? I know the positive display is the special edition, but I like the brushed bezel and negative display on the other one.


I like the two tone look of the neg. display on the gold - gives it the look of dress analog watches. but so does the pos. display. I was going to make a two one pos. display with chrome and gold links.


----------



## masonstorm

Add a GMW-B500-1JF to the list. S/N 141 made Oct. 23, 2018.

As soon as I saw the Full Metal series, I knew I had to have one. Bought a Silver model from Casio.com, and it was beautiful of course. However, in person it didn't do it for me - I felt it was too "blingy" and didn't really go with my jeans & t-shirt style. Also, the standard screen didn't seem like it fit with a $500 watch. I would have bought the black version with the negative display, but I already own the GW-M5610BC-1JF which looks almost the same (and I didn't feel the Bluetooth feature was worth a $500 upgrade).

So I returned it and bought the B5000-1JF. It was cheaper, had the negative display, a more comfortable band, and it looks nice but not too nice. And when I first saw it, I felt that "G-shock-love-at-first-sight" feeling. Here's a pic of the new and old squares - love them both.







(p.s. from Bay Area, California)


----------



## Ottovonn

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



Pachoe said:


> The ecstasy of gold


I haven't seen you around in forever, Pachoe! Welcome back and congrats on nabbing gold! I'll add yours and the others after work. :-!


----------



## Pachoe

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



Ottovonn said:


> I haven't seen you around in forever, Pachoe! Welcome back and congrats on nabbing gold! I'll add yours and the others after work. :-!


Thank you so much Otto for remembering me; yes, it's been a hard year at work for me and my free time and hobbies......

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Blackforestbacon

Black Forest, Germany - 
Just got my silver positive display (#190) today... I'm in love.


----------



## burns78




----------



## kubr1ck

Thanks for counting my *GMW-B5000GD-1*, Otto. My bad for not posting a photo to this thread. |>









With my *GW-B5600BC-1*:


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Hi

I dont want to open a new thread, and decide to post it here

There is news stating that Pure Gold models would be release in February 2019.

Very limited quantity = 35 pcs

https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20181214-740835/

I believe this shall be the next Holy Grail of this century .... lolz


----------



## Ottovonn

I've logged new metal square owners and added another category for the anticipated "pure gold" squares. Or maybe such a watch deserves its own thread . . . b-)

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) :-!
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B

*Solid Gold Squares b-) (?)*

*Total:

96 Silver, 18 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 36 Gold, 13 Black/Negative, and 4 Gold Negative Display = 175 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Ottovonn

Oh, and I forgot to post my own latest watch here:









I tried to get rid of it on the classifieds here, but changed my mind quickly. Supremely comfortable, a middle ground between GW-5000 and GMW-B5000.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Indo-Padawan said:


> Hi
> 
> I dont want to open a new thread, and decide to post it here
> 
> There is news stating that Pure Gold models would be release in February 2019.
> 
> Very limited quantity = 35 pcs
> 
> https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20181214-740835/
> 
> I believe this shall be the next Holy Grail of this century .... lolz


I won't get one it's going to be expensive lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Ottovonn said:


> Oh, and I forgot to post my own latest watch here:
> 
> View attachment 13719905
> 
> 
> I tried to get rid of it on the classifieds here, but changed my mind quickly. Supremely comfortable, a middle ground between GW-5000 and GMW-B5000.


Awesome Ottovon! I think you forgot to include mine....


----------



## Ottovonn

Pachoe said:


> Awesome Ottovon! I think you forgot to include mine....


Oh wow! I'm sorry, Pachoe. I promised I'd add yours earlier, but I forgot. Busy week. I added your name to the list. :-!


----------



## apenotmonkey

Hola Ottovonn & f17!

Checking in from Seoul with gold negative GMW-B5000GD-9 #583, production date September 19, 2018. 

I ordered it from G-Shock directly and had it sent to a friend in the US, who in turn sent it out to me along with a bunch of other holiday goodies my wife and I ordered. This rounds out a good (alternately, borderline irresponsible?) year of watch buying for me... compared to my other 2018 acquisitions that have seen a ton of wrist time, the G is lighter than my Black Bay on bracelet, better balanced than my Emperor Tuna, tough as nails, and more fun than all the other inhabitants of my watch box combined. Inevitably the novelty will wear off and I will return to my normal (non-gold-tone, analog) existence, but I can already tell it's going to be a while before that happens.

Hope you're all enjoying (or preparing to enjoy) the holidays and time spent with friends, family, and watches old and new!


----------



## Swissie

I hope the party's not over yet. #294 checking in


----------



## faabrisse

Hi folks! Here are mine (pics will come later):

GWM-B5000-TFG // 11 april 2018 #253 >> I am french but living in Italy and bought in Australia
GWM-B5000-BD1 // 5 october 2018 #387 >> I am still french and living in Italy and bought in Spain


----------



## faabrisse

Hi folks! Here are mine (pics will come later):

GWM-B5000-TFG // 11 april 2018 #253 >> I am french but living in Italy and bought in Australia
GWM-B5000-BD1 // 5 october 2018 #387 >> I am still french and living in Italy and bought in Spain


----------



## phsan007

Hy guys! GMW-B5000D-1ER in Lisbon. 
I believe she is number 89. Is that right?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco

Full metal G-Shock are my favorite now!


----------



## Ottovonn

I added this week's new entries. Congrats on the metal square owners. We're getting close to the 200 owner mark. Happy holidays/Merry Christmas everyone. b-)

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) b-)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy 1(#387, 10/5/18) b-)
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) b-)
aparezco, 1 b-)
journeyforce, 1 *100th silver owner!* b-)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) b-)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 b-)

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) b-)
aparezco, 1 b-)

*Solid Gold Squares (?)*

*Total:

100 Silver, 19 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 37 Gold, 14 Black/Negative, and 6 Gold Negative Display = 184 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## journeyforce

Here is mine. Silver

I just got it today for $390 out the door at Macys

EDIT: Serial # 5658 Made 9/10/2018


----------



## Ottovonn

journeyforce said:


> Here is mine. Silver
> 
> I just got it today for $390 out the door at Macys


Added you to the list. Coincidentally, you're the 100th silver square owner. Enjoy that beauty of a watch!


----------



## andkoppel

Another full metal square from the Canary Islands (Spain). 101 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Dmn100

Just received my GMW-B5000 in black with negative display for Christmas from my amazing wife . I don't have many watches so far as I'm relatively new to the hobby but I must say it's a fantastic watch currently the most expensive one I own. I also have a couple of Edifice watches one being the EQB-501 which is also a very nice watch. I have always liked Casio watches ever since I was child, and used to have the touch screen watch they released but unfortunately it got stolen years ago. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Dmn100

Also I'm #180


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> Added you to the list. Coincidentally, you're the 100th silver square owner. Enjoy that beauty of a watch!


Thanks

I just added the Serial #5658 and date made (9/10/18)


----------



## Falco 67

Falco 67 said:


> Milan, North Italy, GMW-B5000D-1ER
> 
> View attachment 13301333


The forgotten photo of the backside ...


----------



## krayzie

GMWB5000D1 #630 here with my other beater SBGR001.









BTW are all the tin cans dented from the factory? Now I see why JDM packages are cardboard boxes instead lol!


----------



## raheelc

krayzie said:


> GMWB5000D1 #630 here with my other beater SBGR001.
> 
> View attachment 13754265
> 
> 
> BTW are all the tin cans dented from the factory? Now I see why JDM packages are cardboard boxes instead lol!


Nice duo! The tin can mine came in was perfect.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Trandy

Add mine too...it arrived yesterday....it's a little more "blingy" than I'm used to....but overall I like it.


----------



## Ottovonn

I added last week's new entries -- I had to make sure they were added before 2018 ended. Happy New Year, old and new metal square owners! b-)
Let's see what happens when those apparent solid gold squares arrive next year!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) b-)
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) b-)
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1 b-)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 b-)

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1

*Solid Gold Squares (?)*

*
Total:

103 Silver, 19 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 37 Gold, 15 Black/Negative, and 6 Gold Negative Display = 188 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## soccerer_one

Guys, just want to ask, so the silver one is not limited, correct?
which ones exactly are limited edition (gold, etc) and which one is standard release (silver, etc)?


----------



## slow_mo

soccerer_one said:


> Guys, just want to ask, so the silver one is not limited, correct?
> which ones exactly are limited edition (gold, etc) and which one is standard release (silver, etc)?


Not sure if that's all the different versions.

Limited:
Gold Kolor
Gold
Black Porter

Standard Release:
Gold Reverse
SS
Black Reverse
SS Reverse + Strap


----------



## King_Neptune

0244...Purchased from CA; residing in PA


----------



## Aleblanc

I just received mine, # 807


----------



## Aleblanc

double post.


----------



## lodobazz

Ordered the silver version from Macy's. Got it in yesterday, and they sent me...this:









I don't think I've ever been more disappointed in all of my days.

So, my question is, how often do these things come in stock at Macy's? I've not been keeping up with the watch or this thread until recently. Can't beat the 25% off coupon in the app. Well, when they ship the right item, anyway.


----------



## issey.miyake

Got my one to add to the list also!


----------



## issey.miyake

lodobazz said:


> Ordered the silver version from Macy's. Got it in yesterday, and they sent me...this:
> 
> I don't think I've ever been more disappointed in all of my days.
> 
> So, my question is, how often do these things come in stock at Macy's? I've not been keeping up with the watch or this thread until recently. Can't beat the 25% off coupon in the app. Well, when they ship the right item, anyway.


oh damn it isn't even the right brand lol


----------



## gnus411

lodobazz said:


> Ordered the silver version from Macy's. Got it in yesterday, and they sent me...this:
> 
> View attachment 13791205
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever been more disappointed in all of my days.
> 
> So, my question is, how often do these things come in stock at Macy's? I've not been keeping up with the watch or this thread until recently. Can't beat the 25% off coupon in the app. Well, when they ship the right item, anyway.


WTF!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

gnus411 said:


> WTF!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Some woman in Idaho is staring at her full-metal square G-Shock and thinking the same thing. :-d


----------



## kubr1ck

lodobazz said:


> So, my question is, how often do these things come in stock at Macy's? I've not been keeping up with the watch or this thread until recently. Can't beat the 25% off coupon in the app. Well, when they ship the right item, anyway.


No worries, it's not limited production so it will pop up again. Just keep checking.


----------



## TuckandRoll

lodobazz said:


> Ordered the silver version from Macy's. Got it in yesterday, and they sent me...this:
> 
> View attachment 13791205
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever been more disappointed in all of my days.
> 
> So, my question is, how often do these things come in stock at Macy's? I've not been keeping up with the watch or this thread until recently. Can't beat the 25% off coupon in the app. Well, when they ship the right item, anyway.


Oh damn, that sucks.

I am not sure what the Macy's price was, but Ocarat dot es has the silver for 329.92 Euro....about 380.50 usd.

This is pretty low for the silver.


----------



## lodobazz

gnus411 said:


> WTF!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


When I first opened it up and saw the white band, for a split second I though, "Great, they sent the wrong G-Shock."

Not even close.


----------



## omegagmt

So this 








Somehow turned into this








Number 239. My only digital watch before the cheap Casio is my G Shock Rangeman. Then I tried on a square and fell in love. This square metal has taken the place of my Rolex. It's so much more fun to wear than my Explorer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



TuckandRoll said:


> Oh damn, that sucks.
> 
> I am not sure what the Macy's price was, but Ocarat dot es has the silver for 329.92 Euro....about 380.50 usd.
> 
> This is pretty low for the silver.


I see it for EUR 399. How do you get it down to 329?

Reloj10 code says expired and discount code for new members is not applicable on discounted watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuckandRoll

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



glengoyne17 said:


> I see it for EUR 399. How do you get it down to 329?
> 
> Reloj10 code says expired and discount code for new members is not applicable on discounted watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Canada, our price is lower due to the tax charged for European countries.


----------



## TuckandRoll

Ottovonn, can you please add mine to the count.

Silver (+) 326

Gold (-) 731

Black (-) 339

Thanks.


----------



## mleok

Silver #2688.


----------



## Ottovonn

Added new entries. I also added placeholder for lodobazz. I hope yours arrives soon! :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) :-!
Aleblanc, 1(#807) :-!
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) :-!
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) :-!
mleok, 1(#2688) :-! 
.Z., 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 :-!
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) :-!

*Solid Gold Squares (?)*

*Total:

109 Silver, 19 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 37 Gold, 17 Black/Negative, and 7 Gold Negative Display = 197 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## lodobazz

They're shipping my replacement out soon. They didn't want to at first, but I politely insisted, and they hooked me up.

Is this thing plated like the gold version, or polished? I guess what I'm getting at is, I know this thing will get scratched to hell, and I'm already planning on getting it polished in the future. 😛


----------



## Ottovonn

lodobazz said:


> They're shipping my replacement out soon. They didn't want to at first, but I politely insisted, and they hooked me up.
> 
> Is this thing plated like the gold version, or polished? I guess what I'm getting at is, I know this thing will get scratched to hell, and I'm already planning on getting it polished in the future. &#55357;&#56859;


The silver model is not plated. I've had mine since April of last year, and it's been worn somewhat frequently. It still looks great, with the odd hairline scratch or two. I do not abuse my watches, even my G-Shocks, but I don't baby them either. Honestly, unless you're banging it against every surface, yours should look good for a while. You can even purchase replacement parts from PacParts.com for peace of mind.

Don't sweat it, and enjoy your square when it arrives!


----------



## raze

Checking in GMWB5000


----------



## Hammermountain

lodobazz said:


> They're shipping my replacement out soon. They didn't want to at first, but I politely insisted, and they hooked me up.
> 
> Is this thing plated like the gold version, or polished? I guess what I'm getting at is, I know this thing will get scratched to hell, and I'm already planning on getting it polished in the future. 😛


What Otto said! I'm actually surprised at how little scratches mine has gotten. Have used it quite frequently since August, plus every time I'm traveling which is fairly often (and then I'm not really careful with it). There are some hairlines, but that just adds character


----------



## bluekc

delete please (double-posted)


----------



## bluekc

GMW-B5000GD-1
California
#0567


----------



## arsenaler

harald-hans said:


> Count me in with a Super Limited Edition 1 of 1 ...
> 
> If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than
> 
> take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...
> 
> _GMW-B5000TFC-1HH - Limited Edition 1 of 1_


That special DLC coating makes it gorgeous....drool-worthy. Congratulations!


----------



## arsenaler

raze said:


> Checking in GMWB5000


Great shot. Would look even better with the dark negative display. Still killer though!


----------



## fcasoli

Casio, please develop the King in steel version


----------



## venom79

Bought 4 during my trip to japan, 1 silver +, 1 gold -, 1 black -, and 1 silver/resin.










Missing the photo from the silver with resin band, will post soon...

Also not really concerning the post but I bought this 2 grand seikos (my first ones). Really loving all my new watches.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## metatime

Another one here from Malaysia to partner with my silver. Purchased in Bangkok Takashimaya.


----------



## Ottovonn

Apologies everyone. I've been busy as of late, so I haven't been contributing to the forum much. I've thus updated the list with a few new entries :-!

(Also, that is an amazing haul venom79. Grand Seikos as well? Damn! I am envious!)

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) :-!
venom79, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1 :-!
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 :-!

*Solid Gold Squares (?)*

*Total:

110 Silver, 20 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 37 Gold, 19 Black/Negative, and 9 Gold Negative Display = 202 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## venom79

The silver/resin forgot to send the pic









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lodobazz

Oh yeah. Beautiful watch. So dense and shiny.


----------



## bratz

Went in to try the Rangeman GPR-B1000 sizing on my wrist. Came out with these









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## gaizka

Please add #498, 10/24/18.
This is the ultimate G-Shock square!
SoCal


----------



## Control187

Black IP negative display here. Richmond, VA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Did anyone switched their positive gold 5000 tfg to a negative gold 5000gd version, and what do you think about the switch?

I have the positive silver and gold version, but wanting to get the negative gold watch. But I'm not sure if I like the black display. 

I feel that the 5000tfg looks more classic and 5000gd is more modern like?
What a difficult decision.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just added a GMW-B5000GD-1 to the group. This calls for a group shot!! 









The color of the 5000GD's metal is noticeably darker than on the 5000TFC. The TFC has more of a gunmetal finish - similar to the MRG-G1000-1A. I like them both! 









Does it get any better looking than this???  Nah!!! :-d:-!


----------



## Ottovonn

I updated the list with new entries! Enjoy your new metal squares, guys. :-! I'm very curious as to whether I'll get the chance to add any "pure gold" squares to the list :-d That maybe warrants its own thread lol

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 :-!
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) :-!

*
GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 :-!
Time4playnow, US, 1 :-!

*
GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1

*Solid Gold Squares (?)*

*Total:

112 Silver, 20 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 38 Gold, 21 Black/Negative, and 9 Gold Negative Display = 207 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## venom79

Just received today a new baby, b5000tfg9, 35th anniversary good positive #302, so with this I have 5 steels squares

Just to confirm serials:
Silver + #507
Gold - #825
Black - #137
Silver/rubber -#816










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

@venom79

Added your new gold and added your #s.


----------



## DangerDave

Added a GMW-B5000D to my little collection!


----------



## Ottovonn

Added DangerDave and Venom's new squares! Congrats, guys!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 :-!
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) :-!
DangerDave, 1 :-!
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) :-!

*
GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 :-!
Time4playnow, US, 1 :-!

*
GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1

*Solid Gold Squares (?)*

*Total:

114 Silver, 20 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 38 Gold, 21 Black/Negative, and 9 Gold Negative Display = 209 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## G-Shockas

Lithuania
B5000D
DOB: 15/11/2018
#907


----------



## venom79

Hello just got the porter tfc, #361... only missing now the kolor, and the new 18k gold that I don't plan to buy even if it was $10k... for $70k is ridiculous










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen

venom79 said:


> Hello just got the porter tfc, #361... only missing now the kolor, and the new 18k gold that I don't plan to buy even if it was $10k... for $70k is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


How much did you get it for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

For those that own the Black GMW-B5000GD-1 how are they holding up to wear? While I don’t abuse my watches I don’t baby them either and I’ve stayed away from any black plated watch due to the inevitability of wearing off some of the plating 

Just looking for an overall consensus of those that own one


----------



## Digital_83

Hey Guys  
Newbie reporting in with GMW-B5000 #299, NY, United States


----------



## Digital_83

Hey Guys  
Newbie reporting in with GMW-B5000 #299, NY, United States
View attachment 14034453
View attachment 14034449


----------



## sirgilbert357

No pic at the moment, but I just took delivery of my GMW-B5000-D1 a little over a week or so ago. Haven't worn any other watch since I got it!

# is 132.


----------



## Artking3

R.Palace said:


> For those that own the Black GMW-B5000GD-1 how are they holding up to wear? While I don't abuse my watches I don't baby them either and I've stayed away from any black plated watch due to the inevitability of wearing off some of the plating
> 
> Just looking for an overall consensus of those that own one


I've had mine since November and it looks brand new. Granted I haven't banged into anything and I don't wear it doing sports (besides hiking). I assume there will be wear if you use it in serious physical exertions or if you're clumsy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka

Finally! nice little ding, delicious Wabi Sabi.


----------



## elborderas

gaizka said:


> View attachment 14043039
> 
> 
> Finally! nice little ding, delicious Wabi Sabi.


And the history of your watch starts as of now 

This one below is not my GMW-B5000 but the, also beautiful, Kobe square that I bought 2 weeks ago.
Right after the 1st day of wearing it, I got the marks that you can see in the keeper below.


----------



## Everdying

this thread should be updated with the blacks...and soon...the blues...


----------



## Msiekierski

Wait.... there will be blue metal square??? 🤔


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## Everdying

Msiekierski said:


> Wait.... there will be blue metal square??? &#55358;&#56596;


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gmw-b5000g-1-gmw-b5000g-2-a-4912659.html


----------



## Ottovonn

I apologize for the delay, folks. I've been busy as of late. I've added new sections for the upcoming metal squares. I also added one for the aged IP square. If anyone wants to start a separate thread to count those watches, by all means go for it. Congrats, guys, on your new squares. I'm looking forward to seeing the newest ones trickle in. :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1 (#299) :-!
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1 (#132) :-!
gaizka, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
0 reported owners

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
0 reported owners

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
0 reported owners

*Total:

117 Silver, 20 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 38 Gold, 22 Black/Negative, and 9 Gold Negative Display = 213 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Everdying

just curious, but how many here have managed to get the B5000 to full charge?
cos i bought a B5000 and a B5600 at roughly the same time, both had about the same charge...but the B5600 has already been at full for more than a week now.

there is also another thread in here where a forumer returned his B5000 to have the module replaced as it too wasnt getting a full charge.

makes me wonder if it has anything to do with the switch of the solar panel from glass to a film.

ok finally it hit full...must be some trickle charge on the B5000...
definitely takes longer than usual compared to other G's.


----------



## jah

Gold here! Just found this thread!


----------



## Digital_83

I'll just leave it here b-)


----------



## Broencephalon

I literally made an account to post on this thread! Canadian member here.

I have the GMW-B5000G-2JF on pre-order as soon as it releases on April 19, 2019. I'll post a photo as soon as it's in my possession a few weeks down the line.

I am also the owner of a GMW-B5000-1 and the GMW-B5000TFG-9! I swapped the resin band from the B5000-1 onto the B5000TFG-9 so I basically have the Kolor variant whenever I feel like it!


















My TFG-9 went on a hike.


----------



## E.Mac

#632


----------



## johnmichael

Oh, sorry, I forgot. Mine is a Skmei which cost me a whopping $14.40 during AliExpress anniv. sale a few weeks ago but it seems to have quenched my itch! At least for the time being. (It is surprisingly good)


----------



## gaizka

johnmichael said:


> View attachment 14063753
> 
> 
> View attachment 14063755
> 
> 
> View attachment 14063759
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I forgot. Mine is a Skmei which cost me a whopping $14.40 during AliExpress anniv. sale a few weeks ago but it seems to have quenched my itch! At least for the time being. (It is surprisingly good)


*Where is the Dislike button??*


----------



## ACG

Random question but has anyone tried stonewashing the bezel?

Not feeling the polished sections and before bead blasting I though a stonewashed type finish might look good.

I've seen people try it with knife parts, and tub, wd40 and stones so I'm curious...


----------



## sirgilbert357

gaizka said:


> *Where is the Dislike button??*


Maybe we should consider every "Like" for your post a "Dislike" for the rip off watch here? I mean, wow. And the top right of the display being empty just looks ridiculous to me, but whatever...


----------



## G-Shockas

johnmichael said:


> View attachment 14063753
> 
> 
> View attachment 14063755
> 
> 
> View attachment 14063759
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I forgot. Mine is a Skmei which cost me a whopping $14.40 during AliExpress anniv. sale a few weeks ago but it seems to have quenched my itch! At least for the time being. (It is surprisingly good)


I understand that 14.40 is nothing. But for 15 at Walmart's Ive got at least something


----------



## Time4Playnow

These are the real deal, not the Skemei or whatever the he** they are. ;-)

Just received the gold GMW-B5000GD-9, which joins my silver and TFC squares. Very happy with this trio!


----------



## itsmemuffins

ACG said:


> Random question but has anyone tried stonewashing the bezel?
> 
> Not feeling the polished sections and before bead blasting I though a stonewashed type finish might look good.
> 
> I've seen people try it with knife parts, and tub, wd40 and stones so I'm curious...


It's one thing with knives because they are flat but the crevices of the bezel make it impossible for the stones to get in there. Meaning you'll end up with polished surfaces left over. I know this because I tried it one on a watch case and a bracelet.


----------



## Ottovonn

Congrats on the new squares, guys! I believe I've added all new entries. I'm looking forward to the newest entries, particularly the blue bezel square. b-)

By the way, Time4play, I think your trio of squares is perfect :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 b-)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299) 
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132) 
gaizka, 1 
Digital83, 1 b-)
e.Mac, 1(#632) b-)
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019) b-)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) 
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 b-)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
jah; Upstate, SC; 1 b-)
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 b-)

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
0 reported owners

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
Broencephalon, Canada, (on order)

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
0 reported owners

*Total:

120 Silver, 21 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 22 Black/Negative, and 11 Gold Negative Display = 220 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## catlike

According to the batch number my fairly new silver is a 15th February 2019 manufacture.

The serial number starts with 191 not 181. This might throw the last 3 digit recording into chaos? :-d









BTW, the last 3 digits are #157


----------



## Ottovonn

catlike said:


> According to the batch number my fairly new silver is a 15th February 2019 manufacture.
> 
> The serial number starts with 191 not 181. This might throw the last 3 digit recording into chaos? :-d
> 
> View attachment 14075197
> 
> 
> BTW, the last 3 digits are #157


Awesome studio-like photo! There has been controversy about the 3 digits in the past. I also checked my silver square, purchased last year, and the so-called number begins with 181. I honestly have no clue which numbering system is the correct set of serials, so feel free to list whichever and I'll try to accommodate.


----------



## catlike

Ottovonn said:


> Awesome studio-like photo! There has been controversy about the 3 digits in the past. I also checked my silver square, purchased last year, and the so-called number begins with 181. I honestly have no clue which numbering system is the correct set of serials, so feel free to list whichever and I'll try to accommodate.


Thanks! I'm assuming that 2019 manufactures will have a 191 serial number.....but I'm less than certain.


----------



## Mike987

Put nato strap...i donno


----------



## bnair

Got mine yesterday!
Sno starts with 191










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broencephalon

Received it!

A day late actually because I missed the delivery guy yesterday. The cobalt blue is really nice in person. Deep blue unless light is hitting it just right!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Anyone know if the black band from the porter edition is the same matte black colour from the negative GD model?
DLC aside I mean.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

cvdl said:


> Anyone know if the black band from the porter edition is the same matte black colour from the negative GD model?
> DLC aside I mean.


No it's not matted the DLC finish gives it a mirror finish that has the appearance of gunmetal black/grey

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Cowboy Bebop said:


> No it's not matted the DLC finish gives it a mirror finish that has the appearance of gunmetal black/grey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! Was difficult to find proper pictures. Had to adjust my keywords when searching for more relevant pictures.


----------



## FarmeR57

Hey Otto, small change to make on the list. nkwatchy's GMW-B5000-1 has traveled across the world to come and live with me.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

cvdl said:


> Thanks a lot! Was difficult to find proper pictures. Had to adjust my keywords when searching for more relevant pictures.


Here to compare...the left is the dlc.. the DLC has a grayish finish it's on the shiny side and the black is more matted finish but very dark...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broencephalon

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here to compare...the left is the dlc.. the DLC has a grayish finish it's on the shiny side and the black is more matted finish but very dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That DLC is what I wanna add to my Square collection!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here to compare...the left is the dlc.. the DLC has a grayish finish it's on the shiny side and the black is more matted finish but very dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! That dlc colour is amazing


----------



## Time4Playnow

FWIW, that DLC square (I have it too) has more of a gunmetal color while the GMW-B5000GD-1 has a straight black color. 

The DLC square's bracelet is a similar shade to my MRG-G1000B-1A - a titanium, DLC'd finish that also has a gunmetal appearance.


----------



## R.Palace

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here to compare...the left is the dlc.. the DLC has a grayish finish it's on the shiny side and the black is more matted finish but very dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Could you take a shot head on? Maybe some more angles comparing the two? That'd be cool! Thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

R.Palace said:


> Could you take a shot head on? Maybe some more angles comparing the two? That'd be cool! Thanks


Don't know if it captured it correctly since the sun is gone for the day....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

FarmeR57 said:


> Hey Otto, small change to make on the list. nkwatchy's GMW-B5000-1 has traveled across the world to come and live with me.
> 
> View attachment 14107901
> 
> View attachment 14107903


Looks great on you! Glad it went to a good home.

By the way, Otto - I've now sold / gifted all my full metals. Not sure if the list is meant to be current or just represent purchases, but there you go anyway 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Don't know if it captured it correctly since the sun is gone for the day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pictures! While similar, they're both very different. Definitely space in the collection for both


----------



## Ottovonn

nkwatchy, I think it would be difficult to keep track of where all the watches are, so I'll update it accordingly if I know who the most recent owner is. I've swapped out your GMW-B5000-1 slot with FarmeR's. :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
FarmeR57, 1(#446) :-!
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
mike987, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299) 
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132) 
gaizka, 1 
Digital83, 1 
e.Mac, 1(#632) 
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019)

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) 
Broencephalon, Canada, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
jah; Upstate, SC; 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
0 reported owners

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
0 reported owners

*Total:

120 Silver, 22 Silver/Black Resin, 8 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 22 Black/Negative, 11 Gold Negative Display, 1 Blue Bezel/Black resin = 222 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## venom79

Incoming the one metal that I was missing to complete the collection, the kolor is on its way will post pics soon 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Please count me in for a GMW-B5000-1










#768
Batch date - December 10, 2018


----------



## Facelessman

New full metal square owner here gmw-5000g1



Do you guys think it wear a little bit bigger compared to other squares like gw-5000, dw-5000 or dw-5600?


----------



## Irf

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
Irf, Thailand (#434)

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):* 
Irf, Thailand (#134)

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Irf, Thailand (#109)


----------



## schiorean

Count me in!  
Batch date March 05, 2019.


----------



## venom79

Today arrived the kolor, #104




























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

I have updated the list with new full metal square owners b-) I can't believe it's been about a year since this thread was started. I remember the days when these squares were selling like hotcakes and they were difficult to acquire. I'm happy many of us have had the chance to own and enjoy them. :-!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101) 
venom79, 1(#104) :-!

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):* 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
FarmeR57, 1(#446) 
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
mike987, 1 
schiorean, 1 (3/05/2019) :-!
Irf, Thailand, 1(#434) :-!
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, USA; 1(#768, 12/10/2018) :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299) 
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132) 
gaizka, 1 
Digital83, 1 
e.Mac, 1(#632) 
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#134) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) 
Broencephalon, Canada, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#109) :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
jah; Upstate, SC; 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
Facelessman, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
Broencephalon, Canada, 1

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
0 reported owners

*Total:

121 Silver, 25 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 23 Black/Negative, 11 Gold Negative Display, 1 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 1 Black Bezel/Black resin = 229 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## SG02WRX

Any recommended retailers carry the silver ?


----------



## mrb4

I should have my GMWB5000GD-9 in my hands next week, will post pics


----------



## cvdl

SG02WRX said:


> Any recommended retailers carry the silver ?


Amazon? Otherwise from Spain this one here.


----------



## Bakulimaw

Got this Saturday the 18th
#383

GMW-B5000-D1


----------



## mrb4

mrb4 said:


> I should have my GMWB5000GD-9 in my hands next week, will post pics


Just got delivered an hour ago. Got it sized up and loving it so far


----------



## BeerCZ

Hello from the Czech republic!

So far I must say I love my first g-shock!!!

What do you say about all metal but with negative screen?


----------



## BeerCZ

Hello from the Czech republic!

So far I must say I love my first g-shock!!!

What do you think about all metal but with negative screen? b-)


----------



## kenls

BeerCZ said:


> Hello from the Czech republic!
> 
> So far I must say I love my first g-shock!!!
> 
> What do you think about all metal but with negative screen? b-)
> 
> View attachment 14187727


Love mine, although its now partially dressed in DLC.


----------



## felixgogo

As mentioned in my other thread - I got the Black, positive display with resin band - GMW-5000G1, running it with a deployment clasp:

















Serial is in the 191 range - 101


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Please count me in for a GMW-B5000G-1



#312
Batch date -- March 05, 2019
----------
Interesting to note that this GMW-B5000G-1 has a production code of 201E, whereas my GMW-B5000D-1 and GMW-B5000-1 each have a production code of 201D.
Both of my GW-5000 watches have a production code 201E.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Some quick and dirty unboxing pics:


----------



## andyahs

tommy.arashikage said:


> Some quick and dirty unboxing pics:


Your quick and dirty pics just got me to order one from TicTac........:roll:

Thanks. b-)


----------



## ivanbg13

My new GMW-B5000GD-1ER







I love the negative display!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

My GMW-B5000-1 (polished silver bezel) had its bezel swapped to GMW-B5000TFC (gunmetal grey). From blink to stealthy.


----------



## godfather

felixgogo said:


> As mentioned in my other thread - I got the Black, positive display with resin band - GMW-5000G1, running it with a deployment clasp:
> 
> View attachment 14189527
> 
> 
> View attachment 14189529
> 
> 
> Serial is in the 191 range - 101


I have the exact same version as you, can you tell me which deployment clasp you are using?
Thanks


----------



## JATO757

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*










+1

My new favorite G - 513
Portland - USA


----------



## Ottovonn

Updated the list b-) Lemme know if I missed anyone.

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101) 
venom79, 1(#104)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
FarmeR57, 1(#446) 
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
mike987, 1 
schiorean, 1 (3/05/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1(#434) 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, USA; 1(#768, 12/10/2018)
BeerCZ, Czech Republic, 1 :-! 
wtma; Jarkata, Indonesia; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299) 
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132) 
gaizka, 1 
Digital83, 1 
e.Mac, 1(#632) 
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#134) 
Bakulimaw, 1 (#383) :-!
JATO757; Salem, Oregon; 1(#513) :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) 
Broencephalon, Canada, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#109)

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
jah; Upstate, SC; 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
mrb4, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
Facelessman, 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 :-!
felixgogo, 1 :-!
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US, 1 (#312) :-!

*GMW-B5000G-2* (blue bezel/black strap)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
ivanbg13, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
0 reported owners

*Total:

123 Silver, 26 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 23 Black/Negative, 12 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 4 Black Bezel/Black resin = 229 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Mr.Jones82

+1 Just purchased!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The aged IP is looking great.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

I've already posted this another thread for issues with the G-shock Connected app, but haven't received much response, so figured I'd post it here in case anyone has any suggestions/thoughts:

So I just recently changed my phone to the new OnePlus 7 Pro. I downloaded the g-shock connected app, and after the welcome animation, I am greeted with the terms and conditions. For some reason, I can't scroll down to the bottom of the terms, and hence I'm not able to accept the terms and conditions and actually start up the app, and connect my watch. Has anyone experienced this issue as well? Tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app, restarting the phone, but the issue is still there. I've attached a screenshot of what I see on my phone as well. I'm not able to scroll past this and accept the terms and conditions. All my other app are running perfectly, fyi. Any thoughts or suggestions would be highly appreciated!


----------



## andyahs

raheelc said:


> I've already posted this another thread for issues with the G-shock Connected app, but haven't received much response, so figured I'd post it here in case anyone has any suggestions/thoughts:
> 
> So I just recently changed my phone to the new OnePlus 7 Pro. I downloaded the g-shock connected app, and after the welcome animation, I am greeted with the terms and conditions. For some reason, I can't scroll down to the bottom of the terms, and hence I'm not able to accept the terms and conditions and actually start up the app, and connect my watch. Has anyone experienced this issue as well? Tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app, restarting the phone, but the issue is still there. I've attached a screenshot of what I see on my phone as well. I'm not able to scroll past this and accept the terms and conditions. All my other app are running perfectly, fyi. Any thoughts or suggestions would be highly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 14247349


Can you tap the 'Please check the full text' for the text to scroll?


----------



## raheelc

andyahs said:


> Can you tap the 'Please check the full text' for the text to scroll?


No I can't. It's essentially 'grayed out' for lack of a better term. When I downloaded the app on another phone, I was able to scroll all the way down, and the "please check the full text" changes to a bright red, and I can select it and accept the terms. But I'm not able to do that on the OnePlus 7 Pro.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

raheelc said:


> andyahs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tap the 'Please check the full text' for the text to scroll?
> 
> 
> 
> No I can't. It's essentially 'grayed out' for lack of a better term. When I downloaded the app on another phone, I was able to scroll all the way down, and the "please check the full text" changes to a bright red, and I can select it and accept the terms. But I'm not able to do that on the OnePlus 7 Pro.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Your screenshot is actually at the end of the text.

This is mine and it's scrolled to the end.


----------



## raheelc

Please disregard the above posts, I figured out how to get past the T&C screen. Decided to read the reviews/comments in the play store, and someone had noted down a solution. For anyone else that may end up facing the same problem, make sure to turn off developer options, drop the screen resolution to the lowest it can go on your phone, and then turn off battery optimization for the G-shock connected app. You'll then be able to accept the T&C and get into the app. Once in, you can turn developer options back and increase the screen resolution as well.


----------



## Irf

Gold negative display just in:










Irf, Thailand, 1 (#441)


----------



## Ottovonn

Added new owners and our first aged IP square on the forum! b-) It looks amazing.
Congrats fellas!

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101) 
venom79, 1(#104)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
FarmeR57, 1(#446) 
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
mike987, 1 
schiorean, 1 (3/05/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1(#434) 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, USA; 1(#768, 12/10/2018)
BeerCZ, Czech Republic, 1 
wtma; Jarkata, Indonesia; 1

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299) 
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132) 
gaizka, 1 
Digital83, 1 
e.Mac, 1(#632) 
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#134) 
Bakulimaw, 1 (#383) 
JATO757; Salem, Oregon; 1(#513) 
Mr.Jones82, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) 
Broencephalon, Canada, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#109)

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
jah; Upstate, SC; 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
mrb4, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#441) :-!

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
Facelessman, 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
felixgogo, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US, 1 (#312)

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
ivanbg13, 1

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
Cowboy Bebop, somewhere in USA, 1 

*Total:

123 Silver, 26 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 23 Black/Negative, 13 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 4 Black Bezel/Black resin, 1 Aged IP = 232 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## gtxtom

Just got a gold negative display for my wife today #574 in Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Ottovonn

Small update to the list -- sorry about the delay.

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101) 
venom79, 1(#104)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
FarmeR57, 1(#446) 
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
mike987, 1 
schiorean, 1 (3/05/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1(#434) 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, USA; 1(#768, 12/10/2018)
BeerCZ, Czech Republic, 1 
wtma; Jarkata, Indonesia; 1

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299) 
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132) 
gaizka, 1 
Digital83, 1 
e.Mac, 1(#632) 
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#134) 
Bakulimaw, 1 (#383) 
JATO757; Salem, Oregon; 1(#513) 
Mr.Jones82, 1

*
GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) 
Broencephalon, Canada, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#109)

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
jah; Upstate, SC; 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
mrb4, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#441) 
gtxtom; Philadelphia, PA; 1(#574) :-!

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
Facelessman, 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
felixgogo, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US, 1 (#312)

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
ivanbg13, 1

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
Cowboy Bebop, somewhere in USA, 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 :-!
kubr1ck; Los Angeles, CA; 1 :-!

*Total:

123 Silver, 26 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 23 Black/Negative, 14 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 4 Black Bezel/Black resin, 2 Aged IP = 234 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Small update to the list -- sorry about the delay.
> 
> *GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
> Cowboy Bebop, somewhere in USA, 1
> Time4playnow, US of A, 1 :-!
> 
> *Total:
> 
> 123 Silver, 26 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 23 Black/Negative, 14 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 4 Black Bezel/Black resin, 2 Aged IP = 234 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


Thanks Otto!! Don't forget about Kubr1ck's aged IP square too, though.. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks Otto!! Don't forget about Kubr1ck's aged IP square too, though.. ;-)


What are you talking about, T4P? :-d


----------



## adryens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zephon

Can I join the party? Rather late for it. I’m all the way in Manila, Philippines. 

Mine isn’t as blingy as the others but I honestly want to keep a low profile. I initially wanted the metal bracelet but there no denying how good the resin band fits my skinny wrist plus how it obviously cuts down the weight.


----------



## Cool Mike

zephon said:


> Can I join the party? Rather late for it. I'm all the way in Manila, Philippines.
> 
> Mine isn't as blingy as the others but I honestly want to keep a low profile. I initially wanted the metal bracelet but there no denying how good the resin band fits my skinny wrist plus how it obviously cuts down the weight.


Late ?
No, the full metal squares thread doesn't have a time frame I believe...

Congratulations for the new machine!


----------



## dgaddis

I'll be joining the club, I placed an order for a black/resin/positive GMW-B5000G-1ER this morning. Super pumped to get it!


----------



## K2LINOS

Guys can I ask something??Where is the indicator for battery???

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

K2LINOS said:


> Guys can I ask something??Where is the indicator for battery???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Its on the phone app. Bit of a pain if you only use MB6


----------



## dgaddis

kenls said:


> Its on the phone app. Bit of a pain if you only use MB6


I actually like that there's less stuff on the screen compared to a 5610.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Put me down for another!!!
#209
Korea


----------



## daytripper

Anyone know if the combi bracelet from 5610 will fit the full metal Gshocks? I'm thinking of buying the positive display black with resin band, but that band would have to go if it's the same as the standard resins. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

One more Aged IP reporting for duty.


----------



## dgaddis

daytripper said:


> Anyone know if the combi bracelet from 5610 will fit the full metal Gshocks? I'm thinking of buying the positive display black with resin band, but that band would have to go if it's the same as the standard resins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


It won't, the interface between the band and case is different. The B5000's have a two-lug connection vs one for the 5610. They also attach differently, 5610 uses a 16mm spring bar and the full metal has a screw that goes through the case and lug. For example:

Here's the Jays & Kays adapters that fit the 5610 with the single lug:









And here's the version for the full metal:


----------



## dgaddis

I think my square is through customs...tracking says it's in Miami, just one state south of me, but still no delivery date just yet. BUT SOON!

The DLC bezel is here already and looks great.


----------



## rneiman3

Count me in too..... I just bought a metal square G Shock off the forum!!!


----------



## ADDO

I have a Casio GMWB 5000 metal black with resin band on order. I have been using a GWB5600 that I really like, especially the blue tooth phone connection feature. Not as crazy about the negative display, so i decided to go for the positive display on 5000. While some folks don't like the blue tooth feature, I am a frequent traveler moving through time zones in Europe and South America. The ability to quickly adjust the time using the phone and to keep it spot on the correct time is just a life-saver for me.

I am still lusting after the silver all metal watch, but hopefully this black one will keep me sane. With the 5000, I'll have four squares.


----------



## ADDO

I have a Casio GMWB 5000 metal black with resin band on order. I have been using a GWB5600 that I really like, especially the blue tooth phone connection feature. Not as crazy about the negative display, so i decided to go for the positive display on 5000. While some folks don't like the blue tooth feature, I am a frequent traveler moving through time zones in Europe and South America. The ability to quickly adjust the time using the phone and to keep it spot on the correct time is just a life-saver for me.

I am still lusting after the silver all metal watch, but hopefully this black one will keep me sane. With the 5000, I'll have four squares.


----------



## kenls

ADDO said:


> I have a Casio GMWB 5000 metal black with resin band on order. I have been using a GWB5600 that I really like, especially the blue tooth phone connection feature. Not as crazy about the negative display, so i decided to go for the positive display on 5000. While some folks don't like the blue tooth feature, I am a frequent traveler moving through time zones in Europe and South America. The ability to quickly adjust the time using the phone and to keep it spot on the correct time is just a life-saver for me.
> 
> I am still lusting after the silver all metal watch, but hopefully this black one will keep me sane. With the 5000, I'll have four squares.


Welcome to the madhouse ADDO. Bezels and bands can be bought separately (and relatively cheaply for the stainless steel version) for the GMW-B5K so they can switched about whenever the mood takes you. For example HERE Pacparts in the USA also stock these parts if that's more convenient for your location.


----------



## dgaddis

dgaddis said:


> I think my square is through customs...tracking says it's in Miami, just one state south of me, but still no delivery date just yet. BUT SOON!
> 
> The DLC bezel is here already and looks great.


Mine is still sitting in Miami. Been there for three days now. Not that I'm counting or anything...


----------



## dgaddis

Got mine!! GMW-B5000G-1, birthdate of March 5, 2019, #604. Installed the DLC bezel before I even put it on haha. I really like the strap, much better than my 5610 I had before. I may not even install the NATO adapters....


----------



## ExplorerTwo

WastedYears said:


> One more Aged IP reporting for duty.
> 
> View attachment 14385895


Sorry if this is a basic question but just got into the world of G-Shocks....is the Aged IP model the only full metal model having a reverse screen?


----------



## dgaddis

ExplorerTwo said:


> Sorry if this is a basic question but just got into the world of G-Shocks....is the Aged IP model the only full metal model having a reverse screen?


Nope. Most of the full metals have the negative screen actually. Browse a few pages of this thread and you'll see pics!


----------



## dgaddis

I just shortened the strap on mine, I can't stand having that extra bit hanging out past the keeper. I first tried cutting it with a knife and then using a WorkSharp sharpener (essentially a small belt sander made for sharpening knives) to round the corners. However, I'm terrible at it, because the powered sander removes material so quickly, and I'm just not that skilled. So I took some quarters, clamped them to the strap with a pair of vice grips, and used them as a guide. Worked perfectly! Just have to make realllllly sure you've got the quarters centered on the strap before you put it to the sander.

Quarters + my terrible first free-handed attempt.








Results!








Nice and clean.


----------



## Travelller

dgaddis said:


> I just shortened the strap on mine, I can't stand having that extra bit hanging out past the keeper...


Great job |>
I've absolutely no problems with strap "tails" - you wouldn't be very happy with Seiko diver's straps, ROFL.


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, as I can’t decide, I ordered a black neg full metal and silver pos full metal.....may keep both, may not.....will post pics as they show....


----------



## Fujoor

Dlc


----------



## Maddog1970

Add me to the list, with this black beauty.......

Totally blown away by the quality of this full metal square, and that's coming from someone with Omega, Zenith, Tudor, etc lurking in the watch box!


----------



## FreakyCas

Maddog1970 said:


> Add me to the list, with this black beauty.......
> 
> Totally blown away by the quality of this full metal square, and that's coming from someone with Omega, Zenith, Tudor, etc lurking in the watch box!
> 
> View attachment 14418109
> View attachment 14418115
> View attachment 14418117


Very nice!


----------



## Maddog1970

......and I have 2 wrists afterall.


----------



## Adam Summerfield

Arrived today


----------



## Ottovonn

It's been a while, but the list has been updated. Let me know if I've made any mistakes or missed folks. I may add a section for the upcoming titanium models, but perhaps they deserve another thread. We'll see. b-)

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1 
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101) 
venom79, 1(#104)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512) 
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060) 
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
FarmeR57, 1(#446) 
versus, Malaysia, 1 
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band 
Fookus, Netherlands 1 
Ottovonn, 1 
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18) 
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294) 
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
mike987, 1 
schiorean, 1 (3/05/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1(#434) 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, USA; 1(#768, 12/10/2018)
BeerCZ, Czech Republic, 1 
wtma; Jarkata, Indonesia; 1 
zephon; Manila, Philippines; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1 
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340) 
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1 
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1 
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024) 
elborderas, 1 
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500) 
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1 
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1 
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1 
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1 
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1 
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125) 
02civicsi, 1(#091) 
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252) 
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191) 
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400) 
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1 
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop* 
magna_strike, Singapore, 1 
F1_watches, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1 
Neily_San, 1 
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1 
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225) 
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1 
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499) 
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1 
gnus411, 1 
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411) 
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1 
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112) 
kevio, 1(#035) 
sticky, UK, 1(#300) 
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403) 
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501) 
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1 
wrsmith 1(#6xxx) 
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180) 
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
skyxx, 1(#2860) 
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674) 
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286) 
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789) 
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018) 
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) 
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190) 
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18) 
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089) 
aparezco, 1 
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!* 
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101) 
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630) 
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244) 
Aleblanc, 1(#807) 
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully* 
omegagmt, 1(#239) 
TuckandRoll, 1(#326) 
mleok, 1(#2688) 
.Z., 1 
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1 
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18) 
DangerDave, 1 
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018) 
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299) 
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132) 
gaizka, 1 
Digital83, 1 
e.Mac, 1(#632) 
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019) 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#134) 
Bakulimaw, 1 (#383) 
JATO757; Salem, Oregon; 1(#513) 
Mr.Jones82, 1 
Fujoor, 1 (DlC bezel and bracelet) :-!
adryens, 1 :-!
Adam Summerfield; Sydney, Australia 1 :-!
Maddog 1970; Vancouver, Canada 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel* 
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187) 
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456) 
phattbam, Northern California, 1 
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2 
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016) 
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891) 
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057) 
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1 
Akimbo, 1 
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081) 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118) 
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018) 
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1 
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18) 
venom79, 1(#302) 
Broencephalon, Canada, 1

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1 
romseyman, 1 
Byron2701, Austria, 1 
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601) 
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1 
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372) 
zuiko, 1 
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523) 
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737) 
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1 
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1 
aparezco, 1 
Dnm100, 1 
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#339) 
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567) 
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1 
Time4playnow, US, 1 
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#109) 
Mr. Jones82, Korea 1(#209) :-!
Maddog 1970; Vancouver, Canada 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch  
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418) 
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018) 
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B 
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18) 
aparezco, 1 
TuckandRoll, 1(#731) 
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1 
jah; Upstate, SC; 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
mrb4, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#441) 
gtxtom; Philadelphia, PA; 1(#574)

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
Facelessman, 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
felixgogo, 1 
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US, 1 (#312) 
dgaddis, 1 (#604, 3/5/19, DLC mod) :-!

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
Broencephalon, Canada, 1 
ivanbg13, 1

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
Cowboy Bebop, somewhere in USA, 1 
Time4playnow, US of A, 1 
kubr1ck; Los Angeles, CA; 1 
Wasted Years, 1 :-!

*Total:

127 Silver, 27 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 25 Black/Negative, 14 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 5 Black Bezel/Black resin, 3 Aged IP = 243 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Maddog1970

Otto,
You got me on the black, but not the silver....











Ottovonn said:


> It's been a while, but the list has been updated. Let me know if I've made any mistakes or missed folks. I may add a section for the upcoming titanium models, but perhaps they deserve another thread. We'll see. b-)
> 
> *GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
> Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
> clarencek, 1(#202)
> Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
> keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
> S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
> harald-hans, 1
> skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)
> venom79, 1(#104)
> 
> *GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin): *
> slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
> mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512)
> Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
> Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060)
> GshockingBear, 1
> dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
> FarmeR57, 1(#446)
> versus, Malaysia, 1
> raze, 1
> kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
> Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
> harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band
> Fookus, Netherlands 1
> Ottovonn, 1
> kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
> masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18)
> Swissie, Up North, 1(#294)
> venom79, 1(#816)
> Broencephalon, Canada, 1
> mike987, 1
> schiorean, 1 (3/05/2019)
> Irf, Thailand, 1(#434)
> tommy.arashikage; Midwest, USA; 1(#768, 12/10/2018)
> BeerCZ, Czech Republic, 1
> wtma; Jarkata, Indonesia; 1
> zephon; Manila, Philippines; 1 :-!
> 
> *GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver): *
> Ottovonn, US, 1
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
> HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
> jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
> mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
> Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
> g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
> Sjors, Netherlands, 1
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
> GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340)
> lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
> dowlf, 1 (#322)
> Kilovolt, 1
> Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
> Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
> Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
> Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
> Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1
> Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024)
> elborderas, 1
> andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
> phattbam, Northern California, 1
> slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
> chevfal1, 1
> ptd; Houston, Texas; 1
> S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500)
> kotatsu.yutanpo, 1
> ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
> SKOBR, 1
> Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
> 3echo, 1(#042)
> stbob, 07020, 1
> Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1
> Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243)
> il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
> Epal2Apol, 1
> Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125)
> 02civicsi, 1(#091)
> nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252)
> Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
> dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191)
> yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400)
> Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
> stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296)
> Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
> romseyman, United Kingdom, 1
> satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop*
> magna_strike, Singapore, 1
> F1_watches, 1
> Akimbo, 1
> harald-hans, 1
> jhericurls, UK, 1
> Neily_San, 1
> Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1
> Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225)
> Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1
> Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
> marcstang, 1
> raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499)
> Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1
> gnus411, 1
> paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411)
> craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1
> Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112)
> kevio, 1(#035)
> sticky, UK, 1(#300)
> Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403)
> jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501)
> fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1
> wrsmith 1(#6xxx)
> kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180)
> metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1
> skyxx, 1(#2860)
> hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
> zuiko, 1
> tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674)
> BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286)
> mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789)
> Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018)
> BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018)
> Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190)
> burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1
> faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18)
> phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089)
> aparezco, 1
> journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!*
> andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101)
> krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630)
> Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
> qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244)
> Aleblanc, 1(#807)
> lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully*
> omegagmt, 1(#239)
> TuckandRoll, 1(#326)
> mleok, 1(#2688)
> .Z., 1
> venom79, 1(#507)
> bratz, 1
> gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18)
> DangerDave, 1
> G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018)
> digital83; New York, US; 1(#299)
> sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132)
> gaizka, 1
> Digital83, 1
> e.Mac, 1(#632)
> catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019)
> Irf, Thailand, 1 (#134)
> Bakulimaw, 1 (#383)
> JATO757; Salem, Oregon; 1(#513)
> Mr.Jones82, 1
> Fujoor, 1 (DlC bezel and bracelet) :-!
> adryens, 1 :-!
> Adam Summerfield; Sydney, Australia 1 :-!
> 
> *GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
> Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
> Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
> Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
> Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
> vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
> R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel*
> ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
> Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
> OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187)
> Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456)
> phattbam, Northern California, 1
> craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
> chevfal1, 1
> nikesupremedunk, US, 1
> ptd; Houston, Texas; 2
> S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
> clarencek, 1 (#653)
> 3echo, 1(#016)
> il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
> 02civicsi, 1(#870)
> metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
> TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
> slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891)
> dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057)
> Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
> Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1
> Akimbo, 1
> Seikogi, Austria, 1
> skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
> Liongyanlin, 1(#081)
> Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118)
> zuiko, 2
> mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018)
> Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1
> faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18)
> venom79, 1(#302)
> Broencephalon, Canada, 1
> 
> *GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) *
> Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1
> romseyman, 1
> Byron2701, Austria, 1
> slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601)
> raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
> fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1
> jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372)
> zuiko, 1
> Manstrom, Austria 1(#523)
> hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737)
> kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
> phattbam, 1
> burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1
> aparezco, 1
> Dnm100, 1
> issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1
> TuckandRoll, 1(#339)
> bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567)
> venom79, 1(#137)
> Control187; Virginia, US; 1
> Time4playnow, US, 1
> R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1
> Irf, Thailand, 1 (#109)
> Mr. Jones82, Korea 1(#209) :-!
> Maddog 1970; Vancouver, Canada 1 :-!
> 
> *GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)*
> nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch
> Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418)
> gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018)
> phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B
> apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18)
> aparezco, 1
> TuckandRoll, 1(#731)
> venom79, 1(#825)
> metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1
> jah; Upstate, SC; 1
> Time4playnow, US of A, 1
> mrb4, 1
> Irf, Thailand, 1 (#441)
> gtxtom; Philadelphia, PA; 1(#574)
> 
> *GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
> Facelessman, 1
> Time4playnow, US of A, 1
> felixgogo, 1
> tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US, 1 (#312)
> dgaddis, 1 (#604, 3/5/19, DLC mod) :-!
> 
> *GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
> Broencephalon, Canada, 1
> ivanbg13, 1
> 
> *GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
> Cowboy Bebop, somewhere in USA, 1
> Time4playnow, US of A, 1
> kubr1ck; Los Angeles, CA; 1
> Wasted Years, 1 :-!
> 
> *Total:
> 
> 126 Silver, 27 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 39 Gold, 25 Black/Negative, 14 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 5 Black Bezel/Black resin, 3 Aged IP = 242 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## Irf

Two more to add to the list:

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#241)

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#392)


----------



## mopper874

Fujoor said:


> Dlc


bro, our watches made in the same day


----------



## mopper874

Fujoor said:


> Dlc


bro, our watches made in the same day
View attachment 14459577
View attachment 14459579


----------



## mopper874

my bad, almost


----------



## dgaddis

mopper874 said:


> bro, our watches made in the same day


Mine actually was made the same day as Fujoor's. Well...the caseback was laser'd the same day, who knows when the various parts were actually made and then assembled.


----------



## Fujoor

mopper874 said:


> my bad, almost





dgaddis said:


> Mine actually was made the same day as Fujoor's. Well...the caseback was laser'd the same day, who knows when the various parts were actually made and then assembled.
> 
> View attachment 14459701


Does that make us watch Bros?


----------



## postur

Reykjavik, Iceland
#759


----------



## BBCDoc

Another gold in Singapore, #0156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dscustoms

Do they sell the polished gold tfg9 bezel and bracelet anywhere? Anyone that has one want to sell those / trade for the GD-9 brushed?  I've got #156 for now, but that's going to probably change. I'm just wanting that shiny shiny !!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

dscustoms said:


> Do they sell the polished gold tfg9 bezel and bracelet anywhere? Anyone that has one want to sell those / trade for the GD-9 brushed?  I've got #156 for now, but that's going to probably change. I'm just wanting that shiny shiny !!


https://www.tiktox.com/gmw-b5000tfg-9-bracelet-and-bezel-set.html

Showing 3 in stock at present


----------



## dscustoms

tommy.arashikage said:


> https://www.tiktox.com/gmw-b5000tfg-9-bracelet-and-bezel-set.html
> 
> Showing 3 in stock at present


Awesome! Now I need to figure out what to build with the old parts


----------



## Kruszakus

DW5035D-1B in a golden full metal outfit 🙂


----------



## dscustoms

Kruszakus said:


> DW5035D-1B in a golden full metal outfit &#55357;&#56898;


Is that the GMW Bracelet and bezel? Thought the lugs wouldn't match up?


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruszakus

The whole thing fits perfectly. By the way it is indeed GMW-B5000D strap. Ref. Number S1446DV


----------



## dscustoms

Kruszakus said:


> The whole thing fits perfectly. By the way it is indeed GMW-B5000D strap. Ref. Number S1446DV


Hmm, I'd love to see how you got that to fit. I've got a 3421 module right here and the bezel from the gmw-b5000 won't fit, neither will the bracelet. BUT the nice shiny golden case back fits, so I'll be adding that to my new full gold mix of parts.

Did you get an aftermarket bezel and modify the bracelet?


----------



## Kruszakus

dscustoms said:


> Hmm, I'd love to see how you got that to fit. I've got a 3421 module right here and the bezel from the gmw-b5000 won't fit, neither will the bracelet. BUT the nice shiny golden case back fits, so I'll be adding that to my new full gold mix of parts.
> 
> Did you get an aftermarket bezel and modify the bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 14518827


I just emailed the guy I bought the watch from, and it would seem that I mislead you, for which I would like to apologise. The bezel and band were custom made for 5600 model, so that explains why GMW-5000 won't fit on your 3421. I bought the watch with the gold bezel and band already on it.

I believe you can get one like mine from g-shock.customworks. I'm 99% positive they made the exact same bezel and band I have.

Here are some pictures of it. One from a few days ago, it's so dark and cloudy in Poland now, could not get a better one today.


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, it was inevitable really, that once I got the black one, that the silver would follow and then the gold.......

Goldie just landed, and have to say this, in the flesh is IMHO the best of all three!....the colour is not gaudy, and the neg display, with gold on the module, is just amazing!

Solo and metal family shots......


----------



## Maddog1970

Born July 20th 2019.....


----------



## FreakyCas

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, it was inevitable really, that once I got the black one, that the silver would follow and then the gold.......
> 
> Goldie just landed, and have to say this, in the flesh is IMHO the best of all three!....the colour is not gaudy, and the neg display, with gold on the module, is just amazing!
> 
> Solo and metal family shots......
> View attachment 14538635
> View attachment 14538637
> View attachment 14538639


What's your view on the black one is it more durable with regards scratches or just the same as the others?


----------



## Maddog1970

The black one is super stealthy, and so far holding up just fine!.....in fact the silver has a few desk-diving marks on the clasp, whereas the black is pristine......

While I don't work construction, or set out to abuse my squares, I also enjoy live with them and they do take the occasional crack off of stuff.....

I also have a lady Akita who likes to wrestle every once and a while, and a watch or 2 have been in her mouth, with no adverse affects so far!

werewolf pic











FreakyCas said:


> What's your view on the black one is it more durable with regards scratches or just the same as the others?


----------



## FreakyCas

Maddog1970 said:


> The black one is super stealthy, and so far holding up just fine!.....in fact the silver has a few desk-diving marks on the clasp, whereas the black is pristine......
> 
> While I don't work construction, or set out to abuse my squares, I also enjoy live with them and they do take the occasional crack off of stuff.....
> 
> I also have a lady Akita who likes to wrestle every once and a while, and a watch or 2 have been in her mouth, with no adverse affects so far!
> 
> werewolf pic
> 
> View attachment 14538685


Thanks for that!
I have one already B5000-1ER with resin band but can't make up mind with regards the all black or all metal although the all metal has pos display as opposed to neg I don't mind either pos or neg screens!


----------



## Maddog1970

I find the STN negs in the full metal to be better than the Bluetooth negs, and the bluetooth negs are super clear!



FreakyCas said:


> Thanks for that!
> I have one already B5000-1ER with resin band but can't make up mind with regards the all black or all metal although the all metal has pos display as opposed to neg I don't mind either pos or neg screens!


----------



## FerrisAus

I picked up a GMW-B5000-1 Silver & Black Resin yesterday, couldn't be happier with it!
FerrisAus / Canberra, Australia

Photo taken today in the sky somewhere between Sydney and Canberra.


----------



## DucatiWiz

Love mine.


----------



## DucatiWiz

Deleted duplicate.


----------



## Nouk

Hey guys help me please what the heck i have ?


----------



## Premise

Nouk said:


> Hey guys help me please what the f*** i have ?
> View attachment 14588685
> View attachment 14588687
> View attachment 14588689


I think this was the first run of gold finished ones. The links are polished and it's not a reverse display. The later gold bracelet is brushed and has a reverse display.


----------



## JustAbe

Quote Originally Posted by Nouk
Hey guys help me please what the heck i have ?

I guess a 48K Solid Gold Square, bro that is so rare :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Premise

Can't believe I've never posted mine.


----------



## JustAbe

On Metal and Resin 
























Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1JF / Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000TGF-9JR


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Nouk said:


> Hey guys help me please what the heck i have ?
> View attachment 14588685
> View attachment 14588687
> View attachment 14588689


Clearly a fake you know this right?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Clearly a fake you know this right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


LOL and a pretty bad one at that. Burn it with fire.


----------



## dgaddis

kubr1ck said:


> LOL and a pretty bad one at that. Burn it with fire.


It's been through a lot more abuse than every other G Shock in this thread tho!


----------



## Buellrider

Buellrider said:


> #0421 arrived in Northern CA. Birthdate of Oct 23, 2018.
> 
> View attachment 13701773


Update on 0421.

Sold to a WUS buyer in Singapore on April 10. Watch landed in Singapore on April 12, hit customs and was never seen or heard from again. Even though it was clear the watch was in Singapore via tracking, PayPal sided with the buyer when he didn't receive it. So, I am out the watch and the money.

I try to be open to shipping to oconus countries but never again for me. Seller beware...


----------



## dgaddis

Buellrider said:


> Update on 0421.
> 
> Sold to a WUS buyer in Singapore on April 10. Watch landed in Singapore on April 12, hit customs and was never seen or heard from again. Even though it was clear the watch was in Singapore via tracking, PayPal sided with the buyer when he didn't receive it. So, I am out the watch and the money.
> 
> I try to be open to shipping to oconus countries but never again for me. Seller beware...


That sucks.


----------



## wrsmith

Buellrider said:


> Update on 0421.
> 
> Sold to a WUS buyer in Singapore on April 10. Watch landed in Singapore on April 12, hit customs and was never seen or heard from again. Even though it was clear the watch was in Singapore via tracking, PayPal sided with the buyer when he didn't receive it. So, I am out the watch and the money.
> 
> I try to be open to shipping to oconus countries but never again for me. Seller beware...


That is terrible news. Is there no shipping insurance ?


----------



## Travelller

//Off Topic



Buellrider said:


> ...hit customs and was never seen or heard from again. Even though it was clear the watch was in Singapore via tracking, PayPal sided with the buyer when he didn't receive it. So, I am out the watch and the money. I try to be open to shipping to oconus countries but never again for me. Seller beware...


I'm sorry to hear it. Imho, as this is a deal between two persons _(WIS-guys & not a company selling watches)_, as the recipient, I would have accepted the burden, given that it was my Country's Customs area. This, ASSUMING that you followed my instructions _to the letter_ and that you took photos of the package, additional postal paperwork, etc.

Having lived both in and out of "CONUS", I'd like to add that the U.S. Customs is also a major PITA and this scenario could have just as easily have been reversed... .

Cheers |>


----------



## Premise

Let one of these guys in and they invite a buddy over. How long do you think I have before another one shows up?


----------



## babyivan

Premise said:


> Let one of these guys in and they invite a buddy over. How long do you think I have before another one shows up?


Not long... I have both and now the blue incoming. I plan to grab the all black all steel at some point as well. These are just too good to pass up.

 > everything else


----------



## Premise

babyivan said:


> Not long... I have both and now the blue incoming. I plan to grab the all black all steel at some point as well. These are just too good to pass up.
> 
> > everything else


They are. Definitely thinking about the blue. Might do the black on the strap since I do have these two with the bracelet.


----------



## babyivan

Premise said:


> They are. Definitely thinking about the blue. Might do the black on the strap since I do have these two with the bracelet.


I never really dug the metal combo with resin, but that blue is just amazing and I warmed up to it as of late.

 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

The gangs all here.......so far the black and gold are holding up the best, with silver suffering some deskdiving marks on the clasp.....

Of the 3, Goldie edges to the front as my fave.....


----------



## Premise

Maddog1970 said:


> The gangs all here.......so far the black and gold are holding up the best, with silver suffering some deskdiving marks on the clasp.....
> 
> Of the 3, Goldie edges to the front as my fave.....
> 
> View attachment 14611541


I'm finding the gold to be my favorite as well. The scratch resistance of the coating is very good and I expect many more hairlines on the SS, but I think that might be an ok trade off in rougher conditions to not risk breaking through the coating from a much rougher hit.


----------



## Ottovonn

I've updated the list! Let me know if I missed anyone. It's been a while, and I'm rusty :-d

*GMW-B5000KL-9 "Kolor" Collaboration (Gold/Black Resin)*
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1(#175)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#253)
clarencek, 1(#202)
Cowboy Bebop; somewhere, USA; (#279)
keypepper, 1 (may sell watch soon)
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#133)
harald-hans, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#101)
venom79, 1(#104)

*GMW-B5000-1 (Silver/Black Resin):*
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#777)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#357)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#512)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#609)
Urabus23; Honolulu, Hawaii; 1(#060)
GshockingBear, 1
dimidragon; New York City, NY; 1(#33)
FarmeR57, 1(#446)
versus, Malaysia, 1
raze, 1
kenkaw, Singapore, 1(#115)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1(#041)
harald-hans, 1 and 1 custom with TFC bezel and band
Fookus, Netherlands 1
Ottovonn, 1
kenIs, 1 (15/September/2018)
masonstorm; Bay Area, California; 1 (#141, 10/23/18)
Swissie, Up North, 1(#294)
venom79, 1(#816)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1
mike987, 1
schiorean, 1 (3/05/2019)
Irf, Thailand, 1(#434)
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, USA; 1(#768, 12/10/2018)
BeerCZ, Czech Republic, 1
wtma; Jarkata, Indonesia; 1
zephon; Manila, Philippines; 1 
FerrisAus; Canberra, Australia; 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver):*
Ottovonn, US, 1
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#128)
HiggsBoson, UK, 1 (#572)
jamsie, East Coast US, 1 (#154)
mtb2104, Singapore, 1 (#002)
Briang583; Stuttgart, Germany; 1 (#188)
g-addict; Hawaii, US; 1 (owner and watch currently apart )
Sjors, Netherlands, 1
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; 1 (#016)
GFSEA86; WA, US; 1 (#340)
lentus; Warsaw, Poland; 1 (#367)
dowlf, 1 (#322)
Kilovolt, 1
Rgootee, Thailand, 1 (#068)
Acadian; Northern California, US; 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1 (276)
Ctaranti; New Jersey, US; 1 (252)
Wah_Wah_Wah, Hong Kong, 1
Powerband; Northern California, US; 1 (024)
elborderas, 1
andyahs, Bahamas, 1 (#110)
phattbam, Northern California, 1
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#351)
chevfal1, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 1
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 2 (#162 and #500)
kotatsu.yutanpo, 1
ansyvalka, Russia, 1 (#264) 50th Full Metal Square Owner!
SKOBR, 1
Falco 67; Milan, North Italy; 1
3echo, 1(#042)
stbob, 07020, 1
Sid_Mac; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; 1
Badamboozed, Malaysia, 1(#243)
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1 (#013)
Epal2Apol, 1
Nick24601; Novi, Michigan; 1(#125)
02civicsi, 1(#091)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1(#252)
Hammermountain; Stockholm, Sweden; 1(#271)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1(#191)
yankeeexpress, US, 2 (#074 and 400)
Travelller; Vienna, AT; 1(#310)
stuntcrew22; London, United Kingdom; 1(#296)
Henrik A, Denmark, 1(#027)
romseyman, United Kingdom, 1
satiriadas; Land of Choice, Romania; 12 *Opening up shop*
magna_strike, Singapore, 1
F1_watches, 1
Akimbo, 1
harald-hans, 1
jhericurls, UK, 1
Neily_San, 1
Mulv; Southampton, UK; 1
Kashbadash, UK, 1 (#225)
Torvec; San Diego, CA; 1
Paulo 8135; Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown, Ireland & Almancil/Vale do Lobo/Quinta do Lago Council, Portugal; 1
marcstang, 1
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1(#499)
Pro Diver, South of Lake Ontario, 1
gnus411, 1
paulvandyk, UK, 1(#411)
craniotes; Manhattan, NY; 1
Nemo_Sandman; Paris, France; 1(#3112)
kevio, 1(#035)
sticky, UK, 1(#300)
Manstrom, Austria, 1(#403)
jpfwatch; Rotterdam, Netherlands 1(#501)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy 1
wrsmith 1(#6xxx)
kiwi.bloke; Brisbane, Australia; 1(#180)
metatime; Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia; 1
skyxx, 1(#2860)
hackdrag0n, New Zealand, 1(#336)
zuiko, 1
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US; 1(#5674)
BigSeikoFan; New York, US; 1(#6286)
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 2(#5633 & 5789)
Adventureman, 1 (#0414, 10/23/2018)
BuellRider; Northern CA, US; 1(#421, 10/23/2018) Status: MIA during transit to new owner :-(
Blackforestbacon; Black Forest, Germany; 1(#190)
burns78; Poland, Poznań; 1
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#387, 10/5/18)
phsan007; Lisbon, Portugal; 1(#089)
aparezco, 1
journeyforce, 1(#5658, 9/10/18) *100th silver owner!*
andkoppel; Canary Islands, Spain; 1(#101)
krayzie; Toronto, Canada; 1(#630)
Trandy; Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri; 1
qa_ii; Pennsylvania, US; 1(#0244)
Aleblanc, 1(#807)
lodobazz, 1 *silver will arrive soon hopefully*
omegagmt, 1(#239)
TuckandRoll, 1(#326)
mleok, 1(#2688)
.Z., 1
venom79, 1(#507)
bratz, 1
gaizca; Southern California; (#498, 10/24/18)
DangerDave, 1
G-Shockas, Lithuania, 1(#907, 15/11/2018)
digital83; New York, US; 1(#299)
sirgilbert357, Texas, 1(#132)
gaizka, 1
Digital83, 1
e.Mac, 1(#632)
catlike; Perth, Australia; 1(#157, 15/2/2019)
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#134)
Bakulimaw, 1 (#383)
JATO757; Salem, Oregon; 1(#513)
Mr.Jones82, 1
Fujoor, 1 (DlC bezel and bracelet) 
adryens, 1 
Adam Summerfield; Sydney, Australia 1 
Maddog 1970; Vancouver, Canada 1 
mopper874 :-!
ivanos, 1 :-!
DucatiWiz; London, UK; 1 :-!
JustAbe, US, 2 :-!:-!
Premise, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000TFG-9 (Gold):*
Charles89, Australia, 1 (#316)
Time4Playnow (T4P), Northeast US, 1 (#698)
Indo-Padawan, Indonesia, 1 (#592)
Jboston; Wisconsin, US; 1 (#84)
vierasse; Berlin, Germany; (#626)
R. Frank; US West; (#264) *Modded with silver bracelet and bezel*
ronalddheld, US East, 1 (#691)
Zednut, Finland, 1 (#75)
OrdinaryMan, 1 (#187)
Cool Mike, Portugal, 1 (#456)
phattbam, Northern California, 1
craniotes; Manhattan, New York; 1 (#211)
chevfal1, 1
nikesupremedunk, US, 1
ptd; Houston, Texas; 2
S.L.; Stockholm, Sweden; 1 (#617)
clarencek, 1 (#653)
3echo, 1(#016)
il Pirati; San Diego, US; 1(#084)
02civicsi, 1(#870)
metalaphid; Singapore, Singapore; 1(#630)
TZA, Northern California, 1 (#110)
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#891)
dududuckling, Indonesia, 1 (#057)
Henrik A, Denmark, 1 (#362)
Mbohemdi, Kuwait, 1
Akimbo, 1
Seikogi, Austria, 1
skyxx, Canada, 1 (#407)
Liongyanlin, 1(#081)
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#118)
zuiko, 2
mexicatl; San Francisco, CA; 1 (#006, 3/27/2018)
Pachoe; Bogotá D.C.; 1
faabrisse, Italy, 1(#253, 4/11/18)
venom79, 1(#302)
Broencephalon, Canada, 1
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#241) :-!
JustAbe, US, 2 :-!:-!

*GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display)*
Artking3; Orange County, CA, USA; 1
romseyman, 1
Byron2701, Austria, 1
slow_mo, Singapore, 1 (#601)
raheelc; DC/Virginia, US; 1 (#465)
fcasoli; Modena, Italy; 1
jamsie; East Coast, US 1(#372)
zuiko, 1
Manstrom, Austria 1(#523)
hooliganjrs; Reno, Nevada, US; 1(#737)
kubr1ck, California, 1 (and a neat yellow GW-B5600-BC1)
phattbam, 1
burns78, Poland, Poznań, 1
aparezco, 1
Dnm100, 1
issey.miyaki; Sydney, Australia; 1
TuckandRoll, 1(#339)
bluekc; California, US; 1(#0567)
venom79, 1(#137)
Control187; Virginia, US; 1
Time4playnow, US, 1
R.Palace; Miami, Florida, 1
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#109)
Mr. Jones82, Korea 1(#209) 
Maddog 1970; Vancouver, Canada 1 
postur; Reykjavik, Iceland 1(#759) :-!

GMW-B5000GD-9 (Gold Negative Display)
nkwatchy; Sydney, Australia; 1 (#265) and a new Galaxy Watch 
Rgootee, Thailand 1(#418)
gnus411 1(#1012, 10/26/2018)
phattbam, 1 and a new GMW-B5000BC-1B
apenotmonkey; Seoul, South Korea; 1(#583, 9/19/18)
aparezco, 1
TuckandRoll, 1(#731)
venom79, 1(#825)
metatime; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; 1
jah; Upstate, SC; 1
Time4playnow, US of A, 1
mrb4, 1
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#441)
gtxtom; Philadelphia, PA; 1(#574)
BBCDoc, Singapore 1(#0156) :-!
Maddog1970; Vancouver, BC (07/20/19) :-!
Premise, 1 :-!

*GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap)*
Facelessman, 1
Time4playnow, US of A, 1
felixgogo, 1
tommy.arashikage; Midwest, US, 1 (#312)
dgaddis, 1 (#604, 3/5/19, DLC mod)

*GMW-B5000G-2 (blue bezel/black strap)*
Broencephalon, Canada, 1
ivanbg13, 1

*GMW-B5000V-1 (aged IP)*
Cowboy Bebop, somewhere in USA, 1
Time4playnow, US of A, 1
kubr1ck; Los Angeles, CA; 1
Wasted Years, 1 
Irf, Thailand, 1 (#392) :-!

*Total:

133 Silver, 28 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 42 Gold, 25 Black/Negative, 18 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 5 Black Bezel/Black resin, 5 Aged IP = 258 Full Metal Squares on F17!*


----------



## felixgogo

Thanks for the update - but since I last posted, my collection has grown somewhat:

GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver) - #169
GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) - #438
GMW-B5000TFC-1 (Black Positive Display, DLC Coating) 

and I still have the GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap) mentioned in your post above

I'm seriously considering the Gold IP version for the sake of completeness!


----------



## felixgogo

Duplicate post.. apologies


----------



## babyivan

felixgogo said:


> Thanks for the update - but since I last posted, my collection has grown somewhat:
> 
> GMW-B5000-D1 (Silver) - #169
> GMW-B5000GD-1 (Black Negative Display) - #438
> GMW-B5000TFC-1 (Black Positive Display, DLC Coating)
> 
> and I still have the GMW-B5000G-1 (positive display/black bezel/black strap) mentioned in your post above
> 
> I'm seriously considering the Gold IP version for the sake of completeness!


Do it! The gold ip has become my fave. But I'm still kind of in the honeymoon phase, Idk.... I guess my silver all steel is the best, but that gold is just so goooood. And the negative display on it is quite legible, love that STN goodness.

I'm waiting on the blue as we speak.

 > everything else


----------



## Premise

babyivan said:


> Do it! The gold ip has become my fave. But I'm still kind of in the honeymoon phase, Idk.... I guess my silver all steel is the best, but that gold is just so goooood. And the negative display on it is quite legible, love that STN goodness.
> 
> I'm waiting on the blue as we speak.
> 
> > everything else


Definitely agree. The positive display is excellent, but it's amazing how clear the negative display is.


----------



## daytripper

I just purchased one after lusting for a year and got it on wrist yesterday, but I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. The new module is definitely cool but the bracelet feels way too cheap IMO. Maybe it's just mine, but the link that attaches to the lug isn't flush with the watch head and flexes as you pull on it. And the bracelet rattles like no other, makes it feel worse than a $50-100 Seiko 5. It LOOKS amazing, but it kind of feels non-substantial to me and the clasp IMO needs to be heavier to help with counterbalacing the head. What really irks me is that it rattles on wrist too, while my regular 5610 with combi bracelet barely makes a sound on wrist. I think I'll probably return it. Maybe I should have gone for the one with the resin strap, cause I really like the watch head itself, that new 4 second soft glow is amazing and should be standard.


----------



## Premise

babyivan said:


> Do it! The gold ip has become my fave. But I'm still kind of in the honeymoon phase, Idk.... I guess my silver all steel is the best, but that gold is just so goooood. And the negative display on it is quite legible, love that STN goodness.
> 
> I'm waiting on the blue as we speak.
> 
> > everything else


It's exactly this that makes it feel so special. The display is excellent and I love that the gold spills over onto the trim around the display. It's amazing how different the feel of it is with these details next to the steel model.


----------



## Premise

daytripper said:


> I just purchased one after lusting for a year and got it on wrist yesterday, but I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. The new module is definitely cool but the bracelet feels way too cheap IMO. Maybe it's just mine, but the link that attaches to the lug isn't flush with the watch head and flexes as you pull on it. And the bracelet rattles like no other, makes it feel worse than a $50-100 Seiko 5. It LOOKS amazing, but it kind of feels non-substantial to me and the clasp IMO needs to be heavier to help with counterbalacing the head. What really irks me is that it rattles on wrist too, while my regular 5610 with combi bracelet barely makes a sound on wrist. I think I'll probably return it. Maybe I should have gone for the one with the resin strap, cause I really like the watch head itself, that new 4 second soft glow is amazing and should be standard.


Yeah the end link does have a bit of pivot. I am curious about the bracelet rattle. Neither of mine have any perceptible rattle I notice. It doesn't mean it isn't there but I don't pick up on it at least.


----------



## babyivan

daytripper said:


> I just purchased one after lusting for a year and got it on wrist yesterday, but I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. The new module is definitely cool but the bracelet feels way too cheap IMO. Maybe it's just mine, but the link that attaches to the lug isn't flush with the watch head and flexes as you pull on it. And the bracelet rattles like no other, makes it feel worse than a $50-100 Seiko 5. It LOOKS amazing, but it kind of feels non-substantial to me and the clasp IMO needs to be heavier to help with counterbalacing the head. What really irks me is that it rattles on wrist too, while my regular 5610 with combi bracelet barely makes a sound on wrist. I think I'll probably return it. Maybe I should have gone for the one with the resin strap, cause I really like the watch head itself, that new 4 second soft glow is amazing and should be standard.


Which one did you buy, the black, gold or silver?

 > everything else


----------



## daytripper

babyivan said:


> Which one did you buy, the black, gold or silver?
> 
> > everything else


I bought the silver cause I wanted a positive display. Although the gold and black look really nice too


----------



## babyivan

daytripper said:


> I bought the silver cause I wanted a positive display. Although the gold and black look really nice too


The gold is killer! 
Too bad about how the bracelet feels for you. I love the looseness of it, makes it more comfy to wear. IMO, I don't think it was done to save money, but to make it more wearable. 
The clasp being milled as opposed to being folded tells me that they didn't skimp.

 > everything else


----------



## mrgreed313

Premise said:


> Definitely agree. The positive display is excellent, but it's amazing how clear the negative display is.


Really torn with which resin strap model to go for

I like the look of the silver case on black strap but am worried the negative display wont be legible in bright indoor LED lighting or outside

Recently i discovered the IP coated black Japanese model on the resin strap, but it seems bigger dings would break through the coating as seen in this eBay listing for this model









They are both about the same cost $340-360 shipped


----------



## Rammus

here is my GMW-B5000 V


----------



## dgaddis

mrgreed313 said:


> Really torn with which resin strap model to go for
> 
> I like the look of the silver case on black strap but am worried the negative display wont be legible in bright indoor LED lighting or outside
> 
> Recently i discovered the IP coated black Japanese model on the resin strap, but it seems bigger dings would break through the coating as seen in this eBay listing for this model
> 
> View attachment 14659427
> 
> 
> They are both about the same cost $340-360 shipped


I got the black IP on resin (positive display) and then swapped in the DLC bezel (off TikTox). The DLC should be more scratch resistant than the IP coating. It also looks a bit different, it's not quite as dark a black, it's like a dark gunmetal grey - but so dark it's almost black.


----------



## venom79

Will the titanium squares be counted in this thread?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*

Fyi, Topper has a black Friday thing going on. I just grabbed a chrome/resin for $300.

 > everything else


----------



## Ottovonn

venom79 said:


> Will the titanium squares be counted in this thread?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Miklos is counting titanium squares in his thread. As for updating this thread, give me a day or two -- give me a day or two. :-d


----------



## Premise

mrgreed313 said:


> Really torn with which resin strap model to go for
> 
> I like the look of the silver case on black strap but am worried the negative display wont be legible in bright indoor LED lighting or outside
> 
> Recently i discovered the IP coated black Japanese model on the resin strap, but it seems bigger dings would break through the coating as seen in this eBay listing for this model
> 
> View attachment 14659427
> 
> 
> They are both about the same cost $340-360 shipped


I haven't broken through the gold IP yet but I have a couple light dings. The positive display is a bit easier to read but I'm in love with the negative display. The combination of the gold on the module and negative display is so good I had to take it down for sale. I love this version. I'll definitely get either the all black or the camo titanium sometime next year.


----------



## babyivan

Premise said:


> I haven't broken through the gold IP yet but I have a couple light dings. The positive display is a bit easier to read but I'm in love with the negative display. The combination of the gold on the module and negative display is so good I had to take it down for sale. I love this version. I'll definitely get either the all black or the camo titanium sometime next year.


I saw your gold up for sale and then quickly "WITHDRAWN" and wondered why. I see you now have the SS up. Even though I don't wear mine as much as I'd like to, I would have a hard time giving it up. GLWS btw 

I'm with you on the gold: the combination of the negative display is intoxicating. However, I recently got the blue with resin strap and I think it's by far the best looking out of the bunch.

Earlier today I took advantage of Topper's Black Friday sale and picked up the chrome/resin (25% off). After trying it on at Macy's, I instantly knew I had to have it. Now I'm on the hunt for a cheap full metal black ip. After that, I wait for the the full metal 6900s to be released.

I will be honest with you, these premium G shocks are bankrupting me ... Thankfully, my wife doesn't care. Shes too busy buying purses

 > everything else


----------



## JustAbe

Ottovonn said:


> I've updated the list! Let me know if I missed anyone. It's been a while, and I'm rusty :-d
> 
> 133 Silver, 28 Silver/Black Resin, 9 Gold/Black Resin "Kolor," 42 Gold, 25 Black/Negative, 18 Gold Negative Display, 2 Blue Bezel/Black resin, 5 Black Bezel/Black resin, 5 Aged IP = 258 Full Metal Squares on F17![/B]


*I am declaring all my Full Metal Stainless Steel GMW-B5000's.  I love all of them equally ;-)*









Top row first - From left to right:

*Porter GMW-B5000TFC-1JR / Kolor GMW-B5000KL-9JR / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Bracelet) / GMW-B5000GD-9JR / GMW-B5000D-1JF / GMW-B5000GD-1JF
GMW-B5000G-2JF / GMW-B5000G-1JF / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000-1JF / GMW-B5000D-1JF (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000V-1JR*


----------



## Rammus

JustAbe said:


> *I am declaring all my Full Metal Stainless Steel GMW-B5000's.  I love all of them equally ;-)
> *
> 
> View attachment 14662087
> 
> Top row first - From left to right:
> 
> *Porter GMW-B5000TFC-1JR / Kolor GMW-B5000KL-9JR / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Bracelet) / GMW-B5000GD-9JR / GMW-B5000D-1JF / GMW-B5000GD-1JF
> GMW-B5000G-2JF / GMW-B5000G-1JF / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000-1JF / GMW-B5000D-1JF (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000V-1JR*


Beautiful collection


----------



## JustAbe

Rammus said:


> Beautiful collection


Thanks @Rammus!! Not what the better half thinks :roll::-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## mtb2104

JustAbe said:


> *I am declaring all my Full Metal Stainless Steel GMW-B5000's.  I love all of them equally ;-)
> *
> 
> View attachment 14662087
> 
> Top row first - From left to right:
> 
> *Porter GMW-B5000TFC-1JR / Kolor GMW-B5000KL-9JR / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Bracelet) / GMW-B5000GD-9JR / GMW-B5000D-1JF / GMW-B5000GD-1JF
> GMW-B5000G-2JF / GMW-B5000G-1JF / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000-1JF / GMW-B5000D-1JF (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000V-1JR*


Magnificent!


----------



## Irf

JustAbe said:


> *I am declaring all my Full Metal Stainless Steel GMW-B5000's.  I love all of them equally ;-)
> *
> 
> View attachment 14662087
> 
> Top row first - From left to right:
> 
> *Porter GMW-B5000TFC-1JR / Kolor GMW-B5000KL-9JR / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Bracelet) / GMW-B5000GD-9JR / GMW-B5000D-1JF / GMW-B5000GD-1JF
> GMW-B5000G-2JF / GMW-B5000G-1JF / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000-1JF / GMW-B5000D-1JF (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000V-1JR*


That's insane! Missed out on the Porter model and really regretting it now.

Do you wear the squares on rubber? I prefer the metal bracelets but that's just me.


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> *I am declaring all my Full Metal Stainless Steel GMW-B5000's.  I love all of them equally ;-)
> *
> 
> View attachment 14662087
> 
> Top row first - From left to right:
> 
> *Porter GMW-B5000TFC-1JR / Kolor GMW-B5000KL-9JR / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Bracelet) / GMW-B5000GD-9JR / GMW-B5000D-1JF / GMW-B5000GD-1JF
> GMW-B5000G-2JF / GMW-B5000G-1JF / 35th GMW-B5000TGF-9JR (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000-1JF / GMW-B5000D-1JF (Resin Band) / GMW-B5000V-1JR*


Holy crap!! I bow to your magnificence 

 > everything else


----------



## JustAbe

mtb2104 said:


> Magnificent!


Thanks @mtb2104!! BTW we are twins, my GMW-B5000D-1JF is #0001 :-!b-)|> I believe yours is #0002 |>|>|>|>



Irf said:


> That's insane! Missed out on the Porter model and really regretting it now.
> 
> Do you wear the squares on rubber? I prefer the metal bracelets but that's just me.


@Irf, look who's talking about insanity!! Bro we are on the same Bo(at) :-!b-)|> and yes I prefer the rubber to the bracelet ;-)



babyivan said:


> Holy crap!! I bow to your magnificence


Thanks, @babyivan you are going to get us both in trouble with @memento_mori!!! :roll: These are watches and not crap :-d:-d:-d:-d and the bowing is completely inappropriate :rodekaart


----------



## venom79

Rammus said:


> Beautiful collection


Superb collection... congratulations!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

I just picked up the full metal black ip via Topper, 25% off. Last night when I grabbed the chrome/resin, it wasn't part of the black friday sale.

I'm officially done for a good while. I hope Casio gives me some time to breathe before releasing the 6900 full metals. My bank account is on life support.

 > everything else


----------



## mrgreed313

For those looking to pick up the resin, this streetwear site has it on sale for 40% comes out to be $258 shipped

Cheaper than the $300 Topper's was selling it for

mltd . com 

Code is 40thanks

Hope this helps some people out


----------



## mrgreed313

For those looking to pick up the resin, this streetwear site has it on sale for 40% comes out to be $258 shipped

Cheaper than the $300 Topper's was selling it for

mltd . com 

Code is 40thanks

Hope this helps some people out


----------



## Premise

babyivan said:


> I just picked up the full metal black ip via Topper, 25% off. Last night when I grabbed the chrome/resin, it wasn't part of the black friday sale.
> 
> I'm officially done for a good while. I hope Casio gives me some time to breathe before releasing the 6900 full metals. My bank account is on life support.
> 
> > everything else


I was going to grab the black when I bought the SS, but the gold and SS had great deals off and on with Topper for the last 4-5 months, but never the black. I'm happy with the SS and gold. Kind of glad the sale didn't work out after all. I would have been rebuying the watch at some point anyway. I'll likely get the black with the strap instead of the bracelet.


----------



## venom79

Please Count me in for the black and blue rubber band gshocks (g1 and g2)










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Premise said:


> I was going to grab the black when I bought the SS, but the gold and SS had great deals off and on with Topper for the last 4-5 months, but never the black. I'm happy with the SS and gold. Kind of glad the sale didn't work out after all. I would have been rebuying the watch at some point anyway. I'll likely get the black with the strap instead of the bracelet.


Interestingly enough, the black ip was the first one that originally caught my eye in the series, but the last one that I ended up getting.

 > everything else


----------



## Premise

babyivan said:


> Interestingly enough, the black ip was the first one that originally caught my eye in the series, but the last one that I ended up getting.
> 
> > everything else


I did end up selling the SS. It was nice but it felt even more bling than the gold somehow and I prefer the negative display. I think the black might be perfect for me, but I did think about 5600 with the combi for something a bit more different. Not in a rush yet since I'm not 100% sure since I've been still enjoying the gold and now wearing my SARB033 more too now that I regulated it.


----------



## babyivan

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



venom79 said:


> Please Count me in for the black and blue rubber band gshocks (g1 and g2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks like it's time for a bigger watch case 
Question: what do you mean by _"g1 and g2"_?

 > everything else


----------



## venom79

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



babyivan said:


> Looks like it's time for a bigger watch case
> Question: what do you mean by _"g1 and g2"_?
> 
> > everything else


B5000g-1 is the black + with rubber band and b5000g-2 is the blue - with rubber band, g1 and g2

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



venom79 said:


> B5000g-1 is the black + with rubber band and b5000g-2 is the blue - with rubber band, g1 and g2
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Gotcha... thanks. I was overthinking it, like there were two different generations of the blue/black.

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



mrgreed313 said:


> For those looking to pick up the resin, this streetwear site has it on sale for 40% comes out to be $258 shipped
> 
> Cheaper than the $300 Topper's was selling it for
> 
> mltd . com
> 
> Code is 40thanks
> 
> Hope this helps some people out


Oh man, missed this one! That's a great price. I noticed that the code works on the black ip as well. I would've saved some coin for sure


----------



## K2LINOS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claybae

Wait so the gold and silver are limited models?


----------



## Irf

*The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



claybae said:


> Wait so the gold and silver are limited models?


Gold with positive display and polished bracelet is limited. Also has 35th anniversary caseback.

Silver with positive display and brushed bracelet, and gold with negative display and brushes bracelet are not limited.


----------



## babyivan

*Re: The "Full Metal" GMW-B5000-D1/TFG-9 Silver and Gold Square Counting Thread!*



Irf said:


> Gold with positive display and polished bracelet is limited. Also has 35th anniversary caseback.
> 
> Silver with positive display and brushed bracelet, and gold with negative display and brushes bracelet are not limited.


Yes, but they still call the full chrome and chrome/resin a 35th anniversary... Makes no sense. At first I thought it was an eBay seller trying to pull a fast one, but apparently it's labeled that way.

 > everything else


----------



## awarren82

I have the gold limited version with positive display. Looks like I can sell that for $1k and grab the gold negative display for $350 used. Doesn't seem like $650 is worth it for the limited version but interested in what the g shock community thinks...


----------



## dscustoms

FINALLY got all my parts to change the GMWB5000GD-9 to a negative display TFG-9. Love the bling  It's so shiny, and takes constant care to avoid it touching anything that could scratch it.









I still need to get a gold caseback from another model, probably have to buy a spare DW5035 watch just for that piece since Casio won't just sell me one. If you have one let me know!

For anyone else into the Gold Gs, I've got the original bezel and bracelet from a brand new never worn gmwb5000-GD9 for sale in watch parts. Upgrade your other model to gold, or get some backup parts!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/upg...let-gmwb5000gd-9-fs-5105843.html#post50727655


----------



## tommy.arashikage

dscustoms,

for your perusal:
https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?..._start=1&src_model_id=dw5030&action=list_part

--EDIT--

pics of my GMW-B5000-1 with a DW-5030D case back installed:









The DW-5030D case back appears to fit and fully screw into the GMW-B5000-1 case center. It is not a 35th anniversary case back, but it will work if you cannot source a DW-5035 case back.


----------



## dscustoms

tommy.arashikage said:


> dscustoms,
> 
> for your perusal:
> https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?..._start=1&src_model_id=dw5030&action=list_part
> 
> --EDIT--
> 
> pics of my GMW-B5000-1 with a DW-5030D case back installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DW-5030D case back appears to fit and fully screw into the GMW-B5000-1 case center. It is not a 35th anniversary case back, but it will work if you cannot source a DW-5035 case back.


Dude! Thank you! I searched every model I could find with what I thought was a gold back. I don't care what it says, just want the whole watch to be gold. I think I saw that one but the pictures looked chrome not gold, figured they were only on the anniversary models and that all the gold case backs were restricted. Placing an order for it now, hope they get them in stock


----------



## babyivan

dscustoms said:


> FINALLY got all my parts to change the GMWB5000GD-9 to a negative display TFG-9. Love the bling  It's so shiny, and takes constant care to avoid it touching anything that could scratch it.
> 
> View attachment 14774697
> 
> 
> I still need to get a gold caseback from another model, probably have to buy a spare DW5035 watch just for that piece since Casio won't just sell me one. If you have one let me know!
> 
> For anyone else into the Gold Gs, I've got the original bezel and bracelet from a brand new never worn gmwb5000-GD9 for sale in watch parts. Upgrade your other model to gold, or get some backup parts!
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/upg...let-gmwb5000gd-9-fs-5105843.html#post50727655


Timing is everything.... I picked up a gold bracelet from pacparts a month ago. I made use of a 1 day 25% off sale, but still would have done much better if I picked up your bracelet and bezel. 

 > everything else


----------



## venom79

A new metal square is incoming, finally after buying all metal squares available (except for the real gold one), Casio shows up this:

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000cs-with-laser-carved-grid-exterior/

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Where did you get the full bling TFG bezel and bracelet?



dscustoms said:


> FINALLY got all my parts to change the GMWB5000GD-9 to a negative display TFG-9. Love the bling  It's so shiny, and takes constant care to avoid it touching anything that could scratch it.
> 
> View attachment 14774697
> 
> 
> I still need to get a gold caseback from another model, probably have to buy a spare DW5035 watch just for that piece since Casio won't just sell me one. If you have one let me know!
> 
> For anyone else into the Gold Gs, I've got the original bezel and bracelet from a brand new never worn gmwb5000-GD9 for sale in watch parts. Upgrade your other model to gold, or get some backup parts!
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/upg...let-gmwb5000gd-9-fs-5105843.html#post50727655


----------



## G-Shockas

Almost two years I have owned full silver b5000 started to think of getting black bezel and bracelet. Visited this threat to find that the latest addition to the counting is one year old. What’s happened?


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo

Here's mine down in Cape Tiwn:


----------



## G-Shockas

B5000GD1 #49 21/5/2019


----------



## Frugalwatcher

#186


----------



## Frugalwatcher

GMW-B5000TFG-9...# 775- USA


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

I was never a fan of square G-Shocks, until I got my full metal one:


----------



## ironcastle

Awesome watch.


----------



## Chaos_meme

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I was never a fan of square G-Shocks, until I got my full metal one:
> 
> View attachment 15851703


yeah, metal really transformed these things from something you have to wear if you play rough, to something you WANT to wear.


----------



## Neily_San

The all-steel is one of my all-time favourite squares










Enjoy everyone
:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## txchrisp

Joined the party yesterday. This one makes you smile.


----------



## sspprruunngg

I’ve been curious to know as well. How many of these were made. I am glad I found this thread!

I got mine 2 years ago at a Macy’s

Illinois, US #174


----------



## nawksnai

I have the GD-9, but really wish I was aware of the steel squares back when the TFG-9 was still on the market.


----------



## TTV

I could join the club with my two GMWs:

Full silver with positive display
Black with resin strap and positive display


























Oops, I did it again; just placed an order for GMW-B5000GD-1ER ??


----------



## sspprruunngg

TTV said:


> I could join the club with my two GMWs:
> 
> Full silver with positive display
> Black with resin strap and positive display
> 
> View attachment 16011885
> 
> View attachment 16011887
> 
> View attachment 16011888


The black with the resin straps, looks pretty slick!!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Always OK.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

I got this a few months ago and very happy with it.










No.255 in Kuwait.


----------



## TTV

TTV said:


> I could join the club with my two GMWs:
> 
> Full silver with positive display
> Black with resin strap and positive display
> 
> View attachment 16011885
> 
> View attachment 16011887
> 
> View attachment 16011888
> 
> 
> Oops, I did it again; just placed an order for GMW-B5000GD-1ER ??


The new family member just joined my collection: GMW-B5000GD-1ER ?


----------



## Chempop

Count me in, GD-9 [edit: oops, didn't see the thread was for positive display only  ]. I wasn't exactly expecting to get one, but when a deal pops up for a gently used grail, I couldn't resist!

The gold is stunning, not so bright like I was expecting, more subtle and goes so well with the negative display.
I couldn't be happier, a [very] early 40th b-day gift to myself.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Chempop said:


> Count me in, GD-9 [edit: oops, didn't see the thread was for positive display only  ]. I wasn't exactly expecting to get one, but when a deal pops up for a gently used grail, I couldn't resist!
> 
> The gold is stunning, not so bright like I was expecting, more subtle and goes so well with the negative display.
> I couldn't be happier, a [very] early 40th b-day gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 16019612


Awesome! Glad you like it! The metal squares really are probably the best move Casio has made in the past decade or even more. Really revitalized the brand. Beautiful piece! Early Bday is a good enough reason in my book (my 40th is coming up, too....yikes haha).


----------



## sspprruunngg

Chempop said:


> Count me in, GD-9 [edit: oops, didn't see the thread was for positive display only  ]. I wasn't exactly expecting to get one, but when a deal pops up for a gently used grail, I couldn't resist!
> 
> The gold is stunning, not so bright like I was expecting, more subtle and goes so well with the negative display.
> I couldn't be happier, a [very] early 40th b-day gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 16019612


Happy very early 40th birthday! Your display might be negative, but your spirit seems to be very positive!


----------



## G-Shockas

It serms I have spotted silver B5000 at the Olympics Openning, worn by Lyberian flag bearer


----------



## JaredNish

D-1 with a surface treatment. And his friends.

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

As of yesterday, I can count myself a member of the Full Metal Square club.


----------



## JaredNish

Welcome. A lot to love about this model,.. another thread is “debating” the idea of Gs being disposable. I commented that it is subjective. I can’t imagine that anyone would see a b5000 as disposable. The one model I will be buried with. I’m not joking. All 4.


----------



## sspprruunngg

So I have 2 b5000, one stainless steel and one titanium. Does anyone have any insight or know if the extra links are interchangeable? I know one uses spring bars and the other spring and tubes. If I can shave a few grams off my stainless steel bracelet. It will be nice!


----------



## JaredNish

Doesn’t sound like it would match well. I don’t think the difference would be very noticeable. But there’s no harm in trying. Would probably have to be the right combination of spring bars to the right “end” male or female if the links in question.


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## JaredNish

Yeaaaah,… the b5000 has ALMOST ruined me for other squares. I own one of the few “basic” squares I’d ever own (NASA21/20) I have a 5700bb coming but that’s not a square and it fits a post future aesthetic. I want an M5610 but mainly because I know it is probably my second most favored module so to not have one is weird. But the b5k module(bat lvl indicator aside) satisfies me. AND, I technically own that module already in my s5600 sooo now it’s a really hard buy for me (m5610 variant). The only draw now is if there’s a variant I really like but it still will feel like overkill. Im more of a “have a well rounded group of Gs” guy instead of a “I have that model but not with green resin” guy.


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## Premise

0b5cur1ty said:


> As of yesterday, I can count myself a member of the Full Metal Square club.
> 
> View attachment 16070560


I really need to get another SS square. I have the gold version currently.


----------



## jovani




----------



## jimmy1

Finally got a new G I'm happy with. And I thought Squares where too small for me......










Last one in stock with G-shock UK, got student discount and hopefully some cashback. 🤞

Not going to play too well with my OCD but I'm trying to change that - the real world happens and nothing stays perfect. Love the weight and wrist presence. Wish there was more micro adjustment (bigger clasp) but "nothings perfect". 🤷‍♂️ That said, with the adjustment I have and with the DLC back - the watch is planted on my wrist and doesn't slide. It's weird as I'm used to jiggling my wrist throughout the day to move a metal watch into place.

I'm considering a glass protector and will def get a watch stand for night time. If I still love it in a months time I will get a spare bezel and bracelet so I can refresh it in the years to come as I'm a one watch guy.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

jimmy1 said:


> Finally got a new G I'm happy with. And I thought Squares where too small for me......
> View attachment 16679406
> 
> 
> Last one in stock with G-shock UK, got student discount and hopefully some cashback. 🤞
> 
> Not going to play too well with my OCD but I'm trying to change that - the real world happens and nothing stays perfect. Love the weight and wrist presence. Wish there was more micro adjustment (bigger clasp) but "nothings perfect". 🤷‍♂️ That said, with the adjustment I have and with the ceramic back - the watch is planted on my wrist and doesn't slide. It's weird as I'm used to jiggling my wrist throughout the day to move a metal watch into place.
> 
> I'm considering a glass protector and will def get a watch stand for night time. If I still love it in a months time I will get a spare bezel and bracelet so I can refresh it in the years to come as I'm a one watch guy.


I hope its a good amount of cashback otherwise Jura watches (CW Sellors) have it at £315 before cashback (of 2.55%)


----------



## jimmy1

Is there a "magazine" for the GMW-B5000D-1ER?
So a write up with exploded diagram + press shots etc?

Like this - but in PDF format: FIVE STORIES ABOUT G-SHOCK - GMW-B5000 - ORIGIN - Products - G-SHOCK - CASIO


----------



## van_helsing

jovani said:


> CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


So - you are not much into chocolate then, are you? 😅


----------



## jovani

yes 😂


----------



## watch_inangos

Hey is this thread still alive ?
Czech Republic (#064)
Gold version.


----------

